# NeoDS - Neo Geo AES/MVS Emulator



## khan (Apr 29, 2008)

This is the first release of NeoGeo emu on DS, developed by *ingramb*.

I am at uni, can someone plz test this to see how good this emu is? readme is included in the zip file containing all the instructions.

http://groups.google.com/group/neods


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Just downloaded it ... will try it with Metal Slug, AODK, Magical Drop3 & Ninja Master ...

WARNING : This uses .neo NeoGeo roms ... not the normal NeoGeo roms ... thankfully, I have some lol


Tried this with my CycloDS, and all of them roms I tried hanged on loading ... will try with a different cart ...

No joy with my Supercard, either ... and the roms are good ... I use them with my handhelds gizmos ...

Unless, this requires files with the .neo extension that aren't standard .neo files ...

I will convert some NeoGeo .bins with the included software, and try again later ...


----------



## raulpica (Apr 29, 2008)

Can really a NeoGeo emulator work well and at an acceptable speed on a DS? I have my doubts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Surely MSLUG3 won't work... There's not enough RAM for it


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a couple of handhelds from China that play NeoGeo games very well ... they have 64mb though ...


----------



## khan (Apr 29, 2008)

AFAIK, you need to convert neogeo(mame compatible) games. See readme.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It said to use .neo roms ... and I already have some .neo roms ... which work with other emulators and devices ...

What I am saying is, this guy's .neo roms must be non-standard, which is why you have to compile them yourself ...


----------



## raulpica (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I have a couple of handhelds from China that play NeoGeo games very well ... they have 64mb though ...


Yeah, it's the RAM the issue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I believe that games like Puzzle Bobble (~4mb) will work at decent speeds


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 29, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Can really a NeoGeo emulator work well and at an acceptable speed on a DS? I have my doubts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Metal Slug 3 was so power hungry? Too bad... it was the best Metal Slug.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 29, 2008)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, initially it didn't even work on the PSP (which is a LOT more powerful than the DS and has 32mb of RAM...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NJ (the one who made the PSP NeoGeo emu) had to do a lot of optimizing and a cache system to make it properly work with sound.


----------



## khan (Apr 29, 2008)

So is this emu completely useless then? ingramb in his post on pocketheaven/gbadev boards says that he has been working on it for over a year.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

I got it to run Puzzle Bobble, and that was it ...


----------



## raulpica (Apr 29, 2008)

khan said:
			
		

> So is this emu completely useless then? ingramb in his post on pocketheaven/gbadev boards says that he has been working on it for over a year.
> Nothing is useless
> 
> 
> ...


How it was? Playable? And the speed?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

The speed was normal ... no lag ... slow to load, but that's not really an issue ...


----------



## mortys (Apr 29, 2008)

Maybe a solution to an N Eo Emu is to use the Neo CD instead of MVS Neo. Less ram use.
And if it's to use MVS maybe a solution as on GP2X (streaming the rom), will be best for DS.
In all cas, that's a great news and try to have a NEo Emu on DS.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I got it to run Puzzle Bobble, and that was it ...


Aww...Oh well, better hope for updates people!
That _DONT _occur less often then alphebetical planetary alignments...

**HOPING HARD**


EDIT:
Actually, I'll be turning my focus to getting a GP2x soon so I dont really need to hope for a NeoDS to get updated, (not saying it wont be) because I intend to run all emulators and videos from my Gp2X when I get it and just use the DS for Homebrew and media


----------



## mortys (Apr 29, 2008)

Somebody can tell me what must be the name and format of the neogeo bios ?
Thx


----------



## khan (Apr 29, 2008)

This emu is really awesome. As good as JEnesisDS if not better. I have tried Blues Journey, AOF, and KOF94 and all run near perfect with sound.

Cannot believe that fully working emu is out for DS


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I got it to run Puzzle Bobble, and that was it ...


Have you tried using the converter that comes with the distribution rather than games you had already converted for use on another platform?  Because most people are reporting pretty good compatibility.  The 4MB RAM limit is not brick wall.  Most Neo Geo games can and have been converted to use a sort of memory paging system that allows them to run on systems like the Dreamcast and GP2X, which also have nowehrre near enough RAM to hold an entire ROM at once.  This is what the converter is for, I assume.

I haven't used the emu myself yet since I'm still at work, but I've seen many comments from apparently reliable people saying that lots of games work.


...word is bondage...


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2008)

Some details from http://www.dcemu.co.uk/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=108952

ingramb has today released a major shocker for the Nintendo DS Emulation Scene and that is a Neo Geo AES/MVS Emulator for Nintendo DS that he has been working on for a year. Games like windjammers, Metal Slug and Fatal Fury work either perfect of near perfect.

Heres the full details

NeoDS v0.1.0 by Ben Ingram
Website: http://groups.google.com/group/neods

If you have questions, READ THIS DOCUMENT FIRST!!! . If you still have questions, email me at ingramb AT gmail DOT com. I will be happy to help, but possibly slightly annoyed if your question is answered in this document.

INTRODUCTION

This is a NeoGeo AES/MVS emulator for the Nintendo DS. It can run all types of NeoGeo roms with some limitations.

Currently emulated:

* M68000 cpu (cyclone)
* Z80 cpu (DrZ80)
* All forms of NeoGeo protection/encryption
* Graphics
* ADPCM audio
* PSG audio

Not emulated:

* FM audio
* Raster effects
* Multiplayer
* Some timings are not that accurate

FM audio has already been done in jEnesisDS, so it is possible in theory. It will be hard to squeeze it into NeoDS, as both the ARM7 and ARM9 are pretty busy. But I will try. Most of the graphics in NeoDS are drawn with textured quads. Emulating raster effects using this method would require more polygons per frame than the DS is capable of (as far as I can tell). It may be possible to emulate raster effects using the DS 2D hardware, but there are lots of reasons why this would be difficult.

USING THE EMULATOR

Required:
* Nintendo DS (lite)
* DLDI compatible flash card

First, you need to patch NeoDS.nds for your DLDI flash card (NOTE - not all flashcards require patching). See here: http://chishm.drunkencoders.com/DLDI/index.html. Please don't email me for help about this, there are plenty of places online that explain how this works.

Next you will need to convert some NeoGeo roms (mslug.zip for example). You also need a bios rom (neogeo.zip). NeoDS uses the same rom sets as MAME, so make sure your games work in MAME before proceeding. Put all the roms you want to convert along with the bios together in a folder. Copy NeoDSConvert.exe into the same folder. Run NeoDSConvert, and it will convert all the NeoGeo roms in that folder. The converted roms will have the *.neo extension.

Copy the DLDI patched NeoDS.nds, and all the *.neo roms into the root of your flashcard. Run NeoDS.nds. The main menu should load, showing you a list of all the roms on your card. Use the arrow keys to select, and press start to choose. The rom should load, and you should be playing. You can load a rom without audio which will improve frame rate, but you won't get any sound (obviously). Once a game is loaded without audio, the only way to get audio back is to reload the game. Some games will freeze with audio disabled, so be warned!

Controls
[Arrow keys] - Arrow keys
[A, B, X, Y] - NeoGeo face buttons
[Start] - Start
[Select] - Coin

The NeoDS gui is controlled with the stylus.
* Video - Video can be normal or scaled. Normal is a cropped screen. Scaled shows the full screen, but scaled down to fit.

* CPU Clock- The NeoGeo cpu can be underclocked. This can actually make some games run faster! It is easier for NeoDS to emulate a slower cpu, and some NeoGeo games don't use the full cpu power anyway. Experiment and see.

* Screen Off - The lower screen can be turned off. Touch anywhere to turn it back on.

* Load rom - Load a new game

Please report any crashes to me. The more info you can give me, the better. Thanks!

ADVANCED

You can run NeoDSConvert from the command line. In this case, it takes up to 2 parameters.
-bios0 use the euro bios
-bios1 use the euro-s1 bios
-bios2 use the us bios
-bios3 use the us-e bios
-bios4 use the asia bios
-bios5 use the japan bios
-bios6 use the japan-s2 bios
-bios7 use the japan-s1 bios
-bios8 use the uni-bios.10 bios
-bios9 use the uni-bios.11 bios
-bios10 use the debug bios
-bios11 use the asia-aes bios
If there is another parameter, it will be interpreted as the name of the game, as given to MAME. In this case, only this rom will be converted.

For example, pretend you want to convert Metal Slug 1, using the japan-s2 bios. Create a new directory (C:\roms). Copy mslug.zip and NeoDsConvert.exe into C:\roms. To open a command line, click start, select "run...", type "cmd", and press enter. Type "cd c:\roms". Press enter. Then type "NeoDSConvert -bios6 mslug". Press enter.

TODO
* Save states
* Faster M68k cpu core
* Improved stability
* FM audio (?)
* Raster effects (?)
* Wifi multiplayer (?)
* Clean up NeoDSConvert source if I feel like it

TECHNICAL NOTES

NeoGeo games can be close to 100MB in size, while the ds only has 4MB of ram. Graphics, sound, and program code all need to be streamed into ram constantly while the emulator is running. NeoDs uses a modified libfat which has a lookup table to vastly speed up seek times. In the future, slot2 ds ram expansion packs could provide some speed up. But they only have 32MB, so games will still have to stream.

The emulator uses a slightly modified version of Cyclone for the m68k core. The memory handlers are all done in assembly code and integrated into the core. The jump table is also compressed using a series of sub jump tables. This uses an extra arm instruction to decode each opcode, but reduces the .nds file size by ~200k, and improves cache utilization. This seems to give a slight speed increase. My feeling is that cpu emulation is heavily memory bound. I think a smaller m68k core that fit mostly into the TCM could be much faster than cyclone, even if it needed more instructions to execute each opcode.

The NeoGeo sprite graphics are all done with textured quads using the ds 3d hardware. The NeoGeo tile layer is done with a ds tile background. Doing raster effects with quads is possible in theory, but changing quads per-scanline would need way more quads per frame than the ds is capable of rendering. 2d sprites could be used instead of quads, but this has several problems. The NeoGeo can render many more sprites than the ds, so it would take a complex hblank handler to swap them on a per-scanline basis. Also, the ds can only address 1024 sprites at once. This corresponds to 256k worth of vram, which is half what I can get using quads.

The NeoGeo adpcm audio is streamed from the card and decoded in software because the NeoGeo's audio format doesn't quite match the ds hardware format. The NeoGeo PSG is mapped directly to the ds PSG hardware. FM audio would probably have to be done on the arm7. But the arm7 has very little memory, and can't afford any slowdown (or else the audio will be choppy). A faster and smaller Z80 core might be needed first.

LICENCE

The gui code is all public domain (all files that begin with gui). The NeoDSConvert code is all public domain, except where the MAME/zlib licenses apply. The emulator code is free to use for non-commercial purposes. Contact me if these terms don't work for you.

I would appreciate credit/thanks in all cases if you use parts of NeoDs, but it's not required. Also, I would discourage the release of modified versions. If you have useful changes, submit them to me, and I'll put them in the official version, with full credit going to you. If you must release your own version, I would encourage you to release the source. But if you really want to release your own closed source version, I won't stop you (just don't try to sell it).

CREDITS
* FinalDave, notaz for Cyclone
* Reesy for DrZ80
* Wintermute for devkitPro toolchain
* chishm for libfat
* MAME for parts of NeoDSConvert
* Minizip used by NeoDSConvert
* GnGeo, FinalBurnAlpha, MAME, MVSPSP for source code reference
* Charles MacDonald for NeoGeo technical documentation
* Alexander Stante for NeoGeo technical documentation
* Brandon Long for a nice small sprintf implementation
* Everyone who answers questions on the gbadev.org forums
* Let me know if you think you should be here!

HISTORY

Project started Summer 2007

v0.1.0 4/29/2008
initial release


This is such a surprise! I expected this emulator to be NGPC, gonna give it a go.  It comes with a converter for those who want .neo files.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes, I just tried it now, and they work fine ...

As I suspected, the .neo files it requires are not standard .neo files ... I posted this earlier ...


----------



## lenselijer (Apr 29, 2008)

can someone post the MD5 of their neogeo.zip used? i cant get any games to work


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I got it to run Puzzle Bobble, and that was it ...


Ditto.

Tried King of Fighters '94, Nightmare in the Dark, Metal Slug & Prehistoric Isle 2.  I must be doing something wrong as Metal Slug is said to be working near perfectly.

Will try again when I get some time.


----------



## khan (Apr 29, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you have to convert with neods converter that comes with the zip. I have played KOF94


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2008)

khan said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep did that.


----------



## noONE (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, god, this is awesome! 
Never thought the DS could handle this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



too little RAM, and too much opimizations needed.. but .. he did it O.O
Great work ingramb!


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 29, 2008)

Really great news! 

How are the newest games working? Last Blade, Garou, KOF2000, etc? :/


----------



## WildWon (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm still really new to the DS homebrew scene... but what would be the chances of making a  NeoDS emu that supports expansion ram?  Could that help at all?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> How are the newest games working? Last Blade, Garou, KOF2000, etc? :/




They aren't ... I can only get two games to work ... and I have tried dozens ...


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I'm still really new to the DS homebrew scene... but what would be the chances of making a  NeoDS emu that supports expansion ram?  Could that help at all?


Read my first post, it says that they are planning to.

"In the future, slot2 ds ram expansion packs could provide some speed up. But they only have 32MB, so games will still have to stream."


----------



## lenselijer (Apr 29, 2008)

what games did you get to work? i tried 3 versions of metal slug and none work???


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

I got Puzzle Bobble & Magical Drop to work ... and that was it ...


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2008)

lenselijer said:
			
		

> what games did you get to work? i tried 3 versions of metal slug and none work???


For me only Puzzle Bobble.  All the others I converted work in MAME so should work but don't.  I tried many under 4MB, some even under 2MB, nothing.

I'd like to see some concrete proof as many many people are saying the same "elsewhere".

EDIT: Windjammers is working.

EDIT 2: Metal Slug 1 is working but slow and freezes at times, used -bios1 option.


----------



## lenselijer (Apr 29, 2008)

Make sure to pass -bios1 or higher to the converter.  If no -bios is
specified, the rom won't convert properly.

metal slug working fine now


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok now some work ok (only smaller games near perfect) & others either don't work or have graphic errors.  Can't say stuff like Metal Slug works well enough to play, a lot of slowdown when there are many enemies on the screen.

Some may wanna wait for a better version to come along as some games will become very good to play but I think I'll stick with the PSP for Neo Geo emulation.


----------



## WildWon (Apr 29, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow, i completely missed that in your post (i did a quick skim prior, and failed to see it).  Sorry and thanks!


----------



## pasc (Apr 29, 2008)

wow ! Metal Slug 3 ftw ! Maybe donate something *goes counting money to see if enough is left, so he can afford something to eat *


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

I've got more roms working than I had previously, but there is still much work to be done on this ... I have high expectations for the future ...


----------



## Zankurou (Apr 29, 2008)

When I load Metal Slug. All i get is a grid? Did I do something wrong? XD


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

You might have chosen the wrong bios switch, when you converted the rom. Some work, some don't.


----------



## Zankurou (Apr 29, 2008)

I converted them using the -bios1 option. Maybe it's my flashcart. Is anyone else using AK2?


----------



## mortys (Apr 29, 2008)

My successfull tries

Lresort : Perfect 
Wind Jammer : Perfect 
Mslug3 : Perfect, some slowdown 
Pulstar : Perfect, 35fps (on level 4) sometimes 
Blazing Star : Background problem in some level (in the demo) 
Cyber Lips : Perfect 
Mark of The Wolf : Perfect, 45 fps on average 
Ghost Pilot : Perfect 
Baseball Star 2 : Perfect 
Last Blade : Perfect, 45 fps on average 
Shock trooper 2 : Perfect, 45 fps on average 
Wiewpoint : Perfect 
Football Frenzy : Perfect 
Soccer Brawl : Perfect 

other tries are with bad romset !


----------



## chojinlx (Apr 29, 2008)

Most of the games I tried works or freezes sometimes. I am going to try to format my mem stick and re-copy over all the .neo files.  I'm using a Chinese R4 with 1.18 english fw.  This is an amazing breakthrough!  Even SvC works!


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 29, 2008)

Isn't NeoGeo that cellphone-like gaming thing?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> Isn't NeoGeo that cellphone-like gaming thing?



No.

You are thinking of the n-Gage.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Apr 29, 2008)

mortys said:
			
		

> My successfull tries
> 
> Lresort : Perfect
> Wind Jammer : Perfect
> ...


not calling you a liar, but this is to good to be true


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Viteh said:
			
		

> mortys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He obviously has a different definition of 'perfect' than I do ... These games run okay ... but none of them run pefectly.


----------



## ocarson (Apr 29, 2008)

I can't seem to get this to run on my supercard sd, anyone else having problems? I've tried it dldi patched, and not dldi patched.


----------



## cris92x (Apr 30, 2008)

AWESOME now to wait for cps1 and cps2 games on ds.... would like to see marvel vs capcom... but it would have major slowdowns but still...
ive only tried to run metal slug and honest opinion... not perfect but playable, runs about 45-60fps it usually only lags when there are alot of explosions which is mostly in the 1st level and those wild bosses, other than that i love it!
one thing though when i try to throw alot of grenades it usually freezes? anyone else get this? could it be it just cant handle that many explosions or what?
BTW: has anyone found actual use to loading a game without audio? i tried no audio on mslug but no improvement at all


----------



## n8littlefield (Apr 30, 2008)

So far:

Fatal Fury - ran very nice
Metal Slug - basically what was already reported - playable but with some slowdown - but VERY playable
3 Count Bout - Great fun - seems about perfect
Samurai Shodown - won't load - stuck at green screen or grid screen if sound is turned off (CORRECTION: Runs fine - some slowdown - had a bad rom)
Ghost Pilots - insanely beautiful
Samurai Shodown 2 - runs great - slight slowdown again, but very playable and very fun
Magician Lord - good - feels slow but I think the game naturally feels slow
KOF 94 - runs great
Baseball Stars 2 - Perfect, nothing short of Perfect

World Heroes 2 & 2 Jet - Doesn't work - glitches in menu - crashes when starting a fight

Seriously - this simply shouldn't be possible.   Scaling is done slick as hell too!   I haven't seen a game dip below 45 fps yet.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Apr 30, 2008)

the Samurai Showdowns run?

great!

now somebody pls tell me some KoFs run fine and I'll be damn happy


----------



## 2dere (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow this is awesome news. I'll try this out on the weekend when I'm behind a computer with windows (And my roms >.


----------



## 9th_Sage (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm confused...I've been trying to get games like Pulstar and Blazing Star to work over and over today, but it isn't working for me.  My ROM files work fine in MAME, but they don't seem to be working this emulator (yes, I'm doing the whole 'convert to .neo' thing).  Has anyone else with a slot-2 M3 Perfect tried this emulator?  Could it be my flashcart?


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Tried some games.. got only black screens.. :/

Tried the universal bios.. I'm probably doing something wrong to convert the roms.. any tutorials!?


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 30, 2008)

I want kof 98 to work


----------



## Siu (Apr 30, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Tried some games.. got only black screens.. :/
> 
> Tried the universal bios.. I'm probably doing something wrong to convert the roms.. any tutorials!?



Hi, try with "mame games", because the converting tool only works for these (apparently).

- Garou runs for me at 44fps
- Aero fighter 2 and 3 runs perfect, without sound


----------



## ndpndnt16 (Apr 30, 2008)

this emus need some memory swapping i guess..so what is swapping it makes the file reading faster i guess


----------



## Kellicros (Apr 30, 2008)

THIS IS AMAZING!
I was playing Samurai Shodown (The emulator is easier to setup than I thought after reading all these post) and it runs near perfect, the slowdown is hardly noticeable.



			
				CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Tried some games.. got only black screens.. :/
> 
> Tried the universal bios.. I'm probably doing something wrong to convert the roms.. any tutorials!?


Here's what I do, create a shortcut for NeoDsConvert.exe, then add one of this parameters:

-bios0 use the euro bios
-bios1 use the euro-s1 bios
-bios2 use the us bios
-bios3 use the us-e bios
-bios4 use the asia bios
-bios5 use the japan bios
-bios6 use the japan-s2 bios
-bios7 use the japan-s1 bios
-bios8 use the uni-bios.10 bios
-bios9 use the uni-bios.11 bios
-bios10 use the debug bios
-bios11 use the asia-aes bios

recreate the .neo, it should work.


----------



## moo422 (Apr 30, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Viteh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On an M3 REAL v35 (v34 did not run), -bios1 roms

KOF 96 [kof96]: ~50 fps w/ underclock
KOF 2002 [kof2002]: 45~50 fps w/ underclock
KOF 2003 [kof2003]: ~45 fps w/ underclock

KOF 98 [kof98,kof98k,kof98n]: "Gridscreen" NG Bios screen only
KOF 2003 [kf2k3pcb]: Did not load


----------



## c2ironfist (Apr 30, 2008)

Kellicros said:
			
		

> THIS IS AMAZING!
> I was playing Samurai Shodown (The emulator is easier to setup than I thought after reading all these post) and it runs near perfect, the slowdown is hardly noticeable.
> 
> 
> ...



I have the same exact problem, I'm not sure whats wrong.  I include the negego.zip but it has other files which is odd I downloaded others and they all contain different files too with similar ones as well.  I'm stumped here.

Could you maybe write a more detailed walkthrough? I would appreciate that a lot thanks

Jimmy


----------



## mortys (Apr 30, 2008)

For me it's Perfect for a first release. No major bug or slowdown. It's what I found on my R4. After that think what you want, I'm just too happy with the hard work of some guy to heard the poor comment of others.


----------



## khan (Apr 30, 2008)

These are the games I have tested:

Art of Fighting, 2, 3: Seems to run near perfect. no graphical issues.
KOF 94, 95, 96, 97,*98*: All work really well apart from 98 which came up with that grid screen.
Ninja combat: Seems to run perfect.
Real bout Fatal Fury, 2, *Special*: First two work really well, special does not even load.
Spinmaster: does not work
World heroes, 2, 2jet, perfect: all do not work


----------



## n8littlefield (Apr 30, 2008)

What is the use of the CPU speed option?


----------



## 9th_Sage (Apr 30, 2008)

I left off the dash in front of the 'bios' flag.  *sigh* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I feel like a complete moron.


----------



## housemonkey (Apr 30, 2008)

I have Samurai Shodown 2 working really well, as well as Metal Slug (but it locks up infrequently) and Wind Jammers and the first Art of Fighting and a few others. The first batch I made through the included converter didn’t work at all, the second one I made through command line with the bois 1 files worked great aside from Waku Waku 7 and World Heroes 2 which both booted but with major errors.

The second batch I thought I made in exactly the same way, but nothing is running from it. I find it highly hard to believe that I just happened to grab almost all working files the first round, and happened to grab non-compatible files in the second, so I think I must have screwed something up.




I can’t believe how good this is on the DS speed wise, and for a first release. There is some slowdown, but its so minor compared to my JXD-301 its insane. And I have a GP2X-200 and PSP as well so I am not just gushing out of happiness to play these games after a long time. This really is impressive for the little system


----------



## Kellicros (Apr 30, 2008)

c2ironfist said:
			
		

> I have the same exact problem, I'm not sure whats wrong.  I include the negego.zip but it has other files which is odd I downloaded others and they all contain different files too with similar ones as well.  I'm stumped here.
> 
> Could you maybe write a more detailed walkthrough? I would appreciate that a lot thanks
> 
> Jimmy


Ok here goes, first, put your roms and the bios into the same folder as NeoDsConvert.exe.

You do not have to extract anything, keep them in .zip.

Then, you create a shortcut for NeoDsConvert.exe

Right click on the shortcut file and go Properties on that shortcut you created.

Add one of these parameters beside the "Target" path address:

-bios0 use the euro bios
-bios1 use the euro-s1 bios
-bios2 use the us bios
-bios3 use the us-e bios
-bios4 use the asia bios
-bios5 use the japan bios
-bios6 use the japan-s2 bios
-bios7 use the japan-s1 bios
-bios8 use the uni-bios.10 bios
-bios9 use the uni-bios.11 bios
-bios10 use the debug bios
-bios11 use the asia-aes bios

E.g.: "C:\NeoDsConvert\NeoDsConvert.exe" -bios1

Click "Apply" and then "OK", and run the shortcut.

.neo files should be created, copy them into the root directory of your microsd.

Run NeoDS.nds and have fun.


----------



## moo422 (Apr 30, 2008)

n8littlefield said:
			
		

> What is the use of the CPU speed option?



As suggested in the readme, changing the CPU speed may result in better performance/compatibility.  My personal experience with a few King of Fighters ROMs gave better framerates when underclocked.


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (Apr 30, 2008)

moo422 said:
			
		

> n8littlefield said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get better framerates as reported by the emulator, but more slowdown since the CPU is now being emulated at a lower speed than it should.  The net result is not much of any differenc ein how the games actually play.  I think the CPU underclock option would be used for games that run at full speed with normal options, but maybe need additional processing time for things like scaling or FM emulation if that gets implemented.

I tested out about 60 games last night and only 5 or 10 wouldn't work.  I was bale to get some game slike KoF'98 and World Heroes Perfect that other people had trouble with to work as well, so there seems to be something fishy going on here.  I wonder if it has to do with what version of MAME your ROMset is for?  I saw people saying that most games ran between 45 and 50fps and thought I wouldn't be able to handle that, but in fact, I barely noticed it in most games.  It really only became a problem in games like Twinkle Star Sprites and Metal Slug that already had considerable slowdown even on the real hardware.  I was especially impressed to see that games like Last Blade, KoF2002, Garou, Metal Slug 3, etc. even worked, not just the early games.

In short, this is stunning emulator that makes the DS about a 1000x more valuable to me, personally.  If using slot-2 RAM for loading ROMs can improve the framerate by even, say, 5fps, then speed would really be perfect for almost all games.

Hopefully the textured quad method of graphics rendering used in NeoDS can be used in SNEmulDS to solve the layering issues and in jEnesis DS to allow fullscreen scaling, too.


...word is bondage...


----------



## moo422 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sweater Fish Deluxe said:
			
		

> moo422 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm looking to run a similar gauntlet of tests over the next few days, and post my compatibility results up.  I know that other folks ran into problems using the wrong neogeo.zip Bios -- I think I ran into the same issue at first as well.  

NeoGeo Emu on the DS really is surreal -- phenomenal job by ingramb.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 30, 2008)

One of the problems is that there are a bunch of neogeo.zip files out there ... I have about 4 different ones, and the results are better or worse, depending on which one I try ... I have found the one that works the best, in my opinion ... but I still get lock ups on Metal Slug ...


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (Apr 30, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> One of the problems is that there are a bunch of neogeo.zip files out there ... I have about 4 different ones, and the results are better or worse, depending on which one I try ... I have found the one that works the best, in my opinion ... but I still get lock ups on Metal Slug ...


Hm, that's interesting.  I put my own neogeo.zip file together since my Neo Geo ROMs had the BIOS files merged into them.  I won't distribute that BIOS file since I don't want to contribute to the problem of too many BIOSes floating around, but it would be nice to get to the bottom of these compatibility differences.

I think everyone is having the problem with Metal Slug 1.  People who report it as working probably just never tried throwing a grenade.  ingramb said that it was working properly at some time during development, so hopefully there's an easy fix and maybe that will also fix other games that work up to a certain point and then lock up (Sengoku 2 was one that I had that trouble with).


...word is bondage...


----------



## c2ironfist (Apr 30, 2008)

Kellicros said:
			
		

> c2ironfist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the detailed info really appreciate it.  I'm gonna try and see if it works thanks.
It sounds easy enough hopefully better luck this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jimmy

update:  OMG I just played it I can't believe how good this thing is... so damn good!!!! I know there are slight slowdowns here and there but the games are defiantly playable.  

I just traied blazing star and twinkle star sprites.  I'm gonna try some others!!

And just recently I've been playing a hell of a lot of mega drive and master system games on the DS now its gonna be Neo Geo this is so sweet!!!!


----------



## OsCatalepticos (Apr 30, 2008)

just did metal slug 5! its VERY playable small slowdown but other than that.


----------



## Jac834 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm not asking for any bios links, but does anyone know what size the correct version is? I've tried like 4 of them but none seem to work with metal slug x, which supposedly works.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 30, 2008)

The _neogeo.zip_ that comes with the complete GoodSet is 260kb ...


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 30, 2008)

So let me get this straight: I use MAME's mslug.zip into the converter or is it even worse?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 30, 2008)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight: I use MAME's mslug.zip into the converter or is it even worse?



Just use that .zip, and the neogeo.zip, in the converter ... you can do as many roms at once, as you like ...

Don't forget the -bios1 switch ...


----------



## OsCatalepticos (Apr 30, 2008)

the neogeo.zip im using is 345 KB (353,488 bytes)


----------



## c2ironfist (Apr 30, 2008)

OsCatalepticos said:
			
		

> the neogeo.zip im using is 345 KB (353,488 bytes)



if you open it up and check it could be extras like website links that users put in to promote their site.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 30, 2008)

There should only be 11 files inside the neogeo.zip ...

1996-12-24 23:32         65536          1403  000-lo.lo
1996-12-24 23:32        131072         27230  asia-s3.rom
1996-12-24 23:32        131072         15380  sfix.sfx
1996-12-24 23:32        131072         11245  sm1.sm1
1996-12-24 23:32        131072         27498  sp-e.sp1
1996-12-24 23:32        131072         28133  sp-j2.rom
1996-12-24 23:32        131072         26857  sp-s.sp1
1996-12-24 23:32        131072         27395  sp-s2.sp1
1996-12-24 23:32        131072         27562  sp1.jipan.1024
1996-12-24 23:32        131072         27339  usa_2slt.bin
1996-12-24 23:32        131072         45133  vs-bios.rom
#
# Total                   Size        Packed  Files
#                      1376256        265175  11


----------



## OsCatalepticos (Apr 30, 2008)

1998-10-25 14:33        131072         11289  sm1.sm1
2002-11-23 17:48        131072         23125  aes-bios.bin
2003-05-20 05:37        131072         27053  asia-s3.rom
1998-03-06 16:21        131072         17603  sfix.sfx
2001-09-17 23:20         65536          1427  000-lo.lo
2000-07-17 17:27        131072         27324  sp-e.sp1
1999-06-25 16:34        131072         27959  sp-j2.rom
2000-07-17 17:23        131072         26695  sp-s.sp1
1997-12-03 15:54        131072         27224  sp-s2.sp1
2003-05-18 22:28        131072         27165  usa_2slt.bin
1995-11-22 00:44        131072         45436  vs-bios.rom
1998-08-10 12:18        131072         35926  neodebug.rom
2003-07-28 22:07        131072         53998  uni-bios.12
#
# Total                   Size        Packed  Files
#                      1638400        352224  13


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, that one you have is not GoodSet standard ... always go by GoodSet, when you are checking roms ... not saying it won't work, just that it's not 'standard' ...


----------



## OsCatalepticos (Apr 30, 2008)

Well i got metal slug 5 working and thats good enough for me.


----------



## khan (Apr 30, 2008)

Anbody gotten KOF 98/World Heros (any) to work properly? I have bios1/2/6 but do not seem to help with these games in particular.

Thanks


----------



## Tiyuri (Apr 30, 2008)

kof2002, snk vs capcom and garou all work, with some slowdown


----------



## GameDragon (Apr 30, 2008)

How well does KOF2002 work? Thats my favorite KOF. Is it playable speed?


----------



## lenselijer (Apr 30, 2008)

how can someone get viewpoint to work? what bios switch do i need to use?


----------



## G4N0N (May 1, 2008)

Someone can tell me if the Emulator Runs in TTDS or DSTT 

If cant run......can patch me the new emulator for fixing the problem 

Ty for all


----------



## yumms (May 1, 2008)

Supercard Slot 2 is a no go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I get a white top screen...DLDI patch or non patched.


----------



## Keitaro Urashima (May 1, 2008)

Incredible. I was enable run it on R4. Samurai Shodown 5 & King Of Fighter 2003 work perfectly. I hope next to emulate should be CPS1, CPS2 & CPS3.


----------



## moo422 (May 1, 2008)

ah ha!!!

kof98 was giving me the "grid" last night -- it turns out there are at LEAST four different ROMsets for kof98 that i found simply by googling. all four ROMsets work in mame, so make sure you get the one listed below.

i found a working one, so check that your chksums/filesizes match the following (i used -bios1 during neodsconvert.exe):

8,388,608 242-c1.bin E564ECD6
8,388,608 242-c2.bin BD959B60
8,388,608 242-c3.bin 22127B4F
8,388,608 242-c4.bin 0B4FA044
8,388,608 242-c5.bin 9D10BED3
8,388,608 242-c6.bin DA07B6A2
8,388,608 242-c7.bin F6D7A38A
8,388,608 242-c8.bin C823E045
262,144 242-m1a.bin 4EF7016B
4,194,304 242-p2.bin 980ABA4C
131,072 242-s1.bin 7F7B4805
4,194,304 242-v1.bin B9EA8051
4,194,304 242-v2.bin CC11106E
4,194,304 242-v3.bin 044EA4E1
4,194,304 242-v4.bin 7985EA30
2,097,152 yz98-p1.160 8893DF89


----------



## SylvWolf (May 1, 2008)

This emu seems incredible, from all the testimony. However, it seems some sort of organization will be required, as a ton of info could be coming in (i.e. bios types, ROMsets, etc.). A wiki page maybe?


----------



## policrat (May 1, 2008)

Yes, this is tremendous work. On an R4, I can definitely vouch for _Gorou_, _Metal Slug X_, _Samurai Shodown_, _Nightmare in the Dark_, and _Top Hunter_. All running at a minimum of 45fps (mostly 50-60). About half as many other games give me green screens or grids (mostly _Samurai Shodowns_ 3, 4, 5/sp).

Being a luddite, I can't speak for which bios I have. Could definitely do with that wiki suggestion.


----------



## misticknight (May 1, 2008)

cant get this working at all on my R4. i've tried patching the roms with every friggin bios (bios1, bios2 etc. etc.) and all i get is either a green screen or a grid screen. they work on MAME so there definatly good roms. i'll wait for a hopefully better release.


----------



## moo422 (May 1, 2008)

Sengoku 1 works
Sengoku 2 froze after instructional screen, froze during demo-attract (this freeze can be skipped via a preemptive coin insert during initial SNK logo)
Sengoku 3 works but missing HUD
Ninja Commando works
Ninja Combat works
Waku Waku 7 works

World Heroes 1 froze after chara selection screen (both via demo-attract and user-game-start)
World Heroes 2 froze before first fight starts (both via demo-attract and user-game-start)
World Heroes 2 Jet graphical glitch + reset before first fight starts (both via demo-attract and user-game-start)
World Heroes Perfect graphical glitch + reset after "round one, fight!" announced - character sprints are shown on-screen (demo play works fine, problem with user-game-start only)


----------



## moo422 (May 1, 2008)

By the way folks, if you're getting Greens/Grids, review the lines of text printed from running the command-line NeoDSConvert -- in particular, I noticed that when I was getting a Grid with my kof98 rom (and this was working in mame), it actually generated a few "missing file" messages in the command-line window when NeoDSConvert ran but I never paid attention.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 1, 2008)

Sweet. I always wanted a KOF game on the DS.


----------



## housemonkey (May 1, 2008)

Not to freak anyone out, but I have been hearing scattered reports of microSD cards that have been getting bricked on certain flash cards (R4 and M3 - I assume simply or real) so I am backing all my crap up just in case and running this one off my 1 giger instead of the larger, more expensive ones.

Supposedly it due to the the way the emu streams off the card to function. I juts fried an 8Gb last week with my GP2X and it sucked so I figured I would give a heads up...

ds-scene has more info in a thread.

I am drunk so pardon the brevity and or spelln mistakeness... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great emu though. I have Wakuwaku running along with Last Blade so I am set with what I need to be playing.


----------



## c2ironfist (May 1, 2008)

incredible emu.. i'm totally amazed at how well the games that work are performing.

Garou, KOF, Real Bout, Metal Slug 3 and more have performed incredibly well. 

I'm wondering if this emu will get better than this because the past week I've been playing a lot of old school games!


----------



## Enter260 (May 1, 2008)

Valkrys said:
			
		

> This emu seems incredible, from all the testimony. However, it seems some sort of organization will be required, as a ton of info could be coming in (i.e. bios types, ROMsets, etc.). A wiki page maybe?


a luddite using a ds and a computer to post on a forum?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   go look up the definition of the word.


----------



## c2ironfist (May 1, 2008)

housemonkey said:
			
		

> Not to freak anyone out, but I have been hearing scattered reports of microSD cards that have been getting bricked on certain flash cards (R4 and M3 - I assume simply or real) so I am backing all my crap up just in case and running this one off my 1 giger instead of the larger, more expensive ones.
> 
> Supposedly it due to the the way the emu streams off the card to function. I juts fried an 8Gb last week with my GP2X and it sucked so I figured I would give a heads up...
> 
> ...



are you serious.. can you give a bit more info on the problem?


----------



## moo422 (May 1, 2008)

Samurai Showdown IV - Works
Samurai Showdown III - When first fights starts, after about 3-4 seconds (during which movement/attacks work) screen freezes w/ music still playing, but "Load Rom" on bottom screen still functional; same thing happens during demo-attract fight 
Mutation Nation - Works
Nam 75 - Works
Super Spy - Works
Crossed Swords - Works
Neo Turf Masters - HUD only, otherwise black-screened after game start. "Load Rom" still functional, but NeoDS freezes after rom selection
Top Players Golf - Freezes after first in-game/demo-attract golf swing (sound keeps playing), "Load Rom" not functional
Super Dodge Ball - Works
Strikers 1945 Plus - Works but Missing HUD


----------



## policrat (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the news.

http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=5477&p=3

A luddite meaning I wouldn't know where to begin comparing hash sums between various bioses and roms, etc. It's beyond my patience.


----------



## housemonkey (May 1, 2008)

Well, I really dont know much about the problem myself aside from some sketchy details. But I am a biy gun shy after a problem earlier this week...

But here is the thread where it was first reported from what I understand:

http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=5477&p=1


Sorry I dont have more info, and for all I know it could be nothing, but it would really suck if it happens to mess up a nice big 6-8GB card beyond repair. I just figured its better safe than sorry with reloading mine and thought I would give a heads up in case anyone wanted to follow suit.


----------



## moo422 (May 1, 2008)

c2ironfist said:
			
		

> housemonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben Ingram commented on this over at DS-Scene.  I remember reading a while back about the design of the M3 Adapter (Slot-2), and how they had designed it to reduce the amount of writes to the microSD card -- they believed that excessive I/O against the microSD would reduce the lifespan of the microSD.  Again, this was based on what I had read about the M3 Adapter (Slot-2) design, and -if- this is true, would explain some of the issues described at DS-Scene.

Suggestion - use cheap microSDs or microSDs with lifetime warranties (yay sandisk).


----------



## housemonkey (May 1, 2008)

Off topic, but I dont suppose anyone would know if Kingstons also have decent a warranty?


----------



## khan (May 1, 2008)

All the games I tested were patched with bios2 unless stated otherwise (KOF2k1, KOF2k2)

Here are my findings from yesterday:

Aggressors of Dark Kombat
Art of Fighting
Art of Fighting 2
Art of Fighting 3 - The Path of the Warrior
Blue's Journey
Bust-a-Move Again
Fatal Fury 3: Road to the Final Victory
Garou: Mark of the Wolves
Karnov's Revenge
The King of Fighters '94
The King of Fighters '95
The King of Fighters '96
The King of Fighters '97
The King of Fighters '98 - grid screen
The King of Fighters '99
The King of Fighters '2000
The King of Fighters '2001 - had to re-patch with bios1
The King of Fighters '2002 - had to re-patch with bios1
The King of Fighters '2003
The Last Blade
The Last Blade 2
Power Instinct Matrimelee
Metal Slug - freezes if I throw a grenade
Metal Slug 2 - do not remember whether this worked
Metal Slug X - do not remember whether this worked
Metal Slug 3 - do not remember whether this worked
Metal Slug 4
Metal Slug 5
Neo Turf Masters - freezes before the start of the game
Neo Bomberman
Nightmare in the Dark
Ninja Combat
Real Bout Fatal Fury
Real Bout Fatal Fury 2
Real Bout Fatal Fury Special
Shock Troopers
Shock Troopers 2
Snk vs Capcom
Spinmaster - does not even start
Super Sidekicks 2: The World Championship - loads, then freezes
Tecmo World Soccer '96
Top Hunter: Roddy & Cathy
World Heroes - starts but resets and freezes
World Heroes 2 - same as above
World Heroes 2 Jet - same as above
World Heroes Perfect - same as above
Zed Blade
Zupapa


----------



## gov78 (May 1, 2008)

is there a guide or somthing the help with people who got the supercard or doesnt it work on the supercard (SD) when i load the rom i just get black screen anyone else got this problem?


----------



## khan (May 1, 2008)

gov78 said:
			
		

> is there a guide or somthing the help with people who got the supercard or doesnt it work on the supercard (SD) when i load the rom i just get black screen anyone else got this problem?



AFAIK, somebody correct me if I am wrong but NeoDS is not working on most, if not all of slot-2 cards.


----------



## Keitaro Urashima (May 1, 2008)

gov78 said:
			
		

> is there a guide or somthing the help with people who got the supercard or doesnt it work on the supercard (SD) when i load the rom i just get black screen anyone else got this problem?


Guide *here*


----------



## ocarson (May 1, 2008)

Thats doesn't mention anything about this problem.

It doesn't work on my slot 2 supercard sd ether. Maybe something to do with the patched libfat used by neods.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

That so-called 'guide' is just the readme from the app ...


----------



## gov78 (May 1, 2008)

i guess il wait for an updat or something


----------



## captaincold (May 1, 2008)

This is by far the best emulator i've seen in a LONG time! Can't wait to see the next updated versions...

All of the games listed below "in my opinion" play perfectly, except the games bolded. 

FINAL UPDATED LIST:


3 count bout  aka Fire suplex
Aggressors of Dark Kombat
Alpha Mission II
Andro Dunos
Art of Fighting
Art of Fighting 2
Art of Fighting 3 
Baseball Stars 2
*Big Tournament Golf aka Neo turf masters    (freezes at title screen)*
Blazing Star
Blue's Journey
Breakers
Burning Fight
Chibi Maruko-Chan: Maruko Deluxe Quiz
Crossed Swords
Cyberlip
Double Dragon 
Eightman
Fatal Fury 2  aka Garou Densetsu - shukumei no tatakai 2
*Fatal Fury 3  aka Garou Densetsu - shukumei no tatakai 3  (Music works but everything else is buggy/glitchy)*
Fatal Fury aka Garou Densetsu - shukumei no tatakai
Fatal Fury Special  aka Garou Densetsu - shukumei no tatakai special
*Football frenzy   (seems a little slow to me but it may be normal. Some players cannot be seen on screen due to scaling.)*
*Galaxy Fight  (freezes after character selection screen)*
Garou - Mark of the Wolves
Ghost Pilots
Kabuki Klash
*Karnov's Revenge aka Fighters History Dynamite    (freezes after character selection screen)*
King of Fighters 2000
*King of Fighters 2001  (won't load)
King of Fighters 2002  (won't load)
King of Fighters 2003  (seems a little slow to me but it may be normal)*
King of Fighters 94 
King of Fighters 95
King of Fighters 96
King of Fighters 97
King of Fighters 98
*King of Fighters 99  (No Healthbar visible,otherwise playable)*
King of the Monsters
King of the Monsters 2
Kizuna Encounter - Super Tag Battle  aka Fu'un Super Tag Battle
*Last Blade 2 aka  Bakumatsu Roman - Dai Ni Maku Gekka no Kenshi  (Freezes at startup)*
Last Blade aka  Bakumatsu Roman - Gekka no Kenshi
Last Resort
League Bowling
Legend of Success Joe  aka  Ashitano Joe Densetsu
Magical Drop 2
Magical Drop 3
Mahjong Kyoretsuden
*Metal Slug 1  (freezes when you throw a grenade)
Metal Slug 2  (freezes after character selection screen)*
Metal Slug 3
*Metal Slug 4  (Won't load)
Metal Slug 5  (Really slowed framerate in some parts. No icons visible on screen. Still playable though)
Metal Slug X  (Won't load)*
Minasan No Okagesamadesu!
Mutation Nation
Nam 1975
*Neo-Geo Cup '98: The Road to Victory  (Freezes after all selections are made in menu screens)*
Ninja Combat
Ninja Commando
Ninja Masters
Overtop
*Pulstar  (freezes right before the start of the 2nd level)*
Puzzled  aka  Joy Joy Kid
Quiz Daisousa Sen 2: Quiz Meintantei Neo Geo
Quiz Daisousa Sen: The Last Count Down
Quiz King of Fighters
*Rage of the Dragons  (won't load)*
Ragnagard  aka  Shin-Oh-Ken
Real Bout Fatal Fury  aka  Real Bout Garou Densetsu
Real Bout Fatal Fury 2  aka  Real Bout Garou Densetsu 2
Real Bout Fatal Fury special  aka  Real Bout Garou Densetsu special
*Riding Hero  (freezes after motorcycle selection screen)*
Robo Army
Samurai Showdown 
Samurai Showdown 2
*Samurai Showdown 3 (freezes at beginning of 1st fight)*
Samurai Showdown 4
Samurai Showdown 5
Savage Reign  aka Fu'un Mokushiroku
Sengoku
*Sengoku 2 (won't load)
Sengoku 3  (power bar,score,etc... not visible on screen. Otherwise, it's playable.)
Shock Troopers 2  (some slowdown but playable)*
Shogi no Tatsujin
*SNK vs. CAPCOM SVC  (freezes at title screen)*
Soccer Brawl
*Sonic Wings 2 aka aero fighters 2  (No sound/music,otherwise plays perfect)
Sonic Wings 3 aka aero fighters 3  (No sound/music,otherwise plays perfect)
Spin Master aka Miracle Adventure  (freezes at title screen)*
Stakes Winner
Stakes Winner 2
*Street Hoop aka Dunk dream / Street Slam    (freezes at startup screen)*
Super Baseball 2020
Super Sidekicks
*Super Sidekicks 2  (freezes after all menu's are selected)
Super Sidekicks 3  (freezes after all menu's are selected)
Super Sidekicks 4  aka Ultimate 11   (freezes after all menu's are selected)*
Super Spy
*Thrash Rally    (freezes at title screen)
Top Player's Golf  (freezes when you hit the ball)*
Twinkle Star Sprites
Viewpoint
Voltage Fighter Gowcaizer aka Choujin Gakuen Gowcaizer
Waku Waku 7
WindJammers
*World Heroes  (freezes after character select screen)
World Heroes 2  (glitchy at title screen & won't load)
World Heroes 2 jet    (freezes after character select screen)
World Heroes perfect  (freezes at beginning of the 1st match and resets)*





HOW I GOT IT TO WORK
NOTE: I'm running Windows XP & use a CycloDS cart w/ firmware 1.3!!


Below is how i did it so hopefully someone will find it helpful:


#1 
You will need the following items in addition to the NeoDS program:

Neo Geo Bios zipped file.


----------



## c2ironfist (May 1, 2008)

captaincold said:
			
		

> This is by far the best emulator i've seen in a LONG time! Can't wait to see the next updated versions...
> 
> All of the games listed below "in my opinion" play perfectly, except the games bolded.
> NOTE: I will try to test every Neo Geo game & i'll be updating this list:
> ...


----------



## tmola (May 1, 2008)

Ah I was using the wrong bios >_>
I'll try again tonight.

Btw, my microSD did not get corrupted, using a R4 and a 1GB Kingston memory.


----------



## DivineZeus (May 1, 2008)

Hi all, i'm using a Kingston Micro SD too (with R4 flash card) and no problem at all with it! i think they are fast enough for the emulator needs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: thanks to the author of this fantastic emulator...


----------



## Mr Slug (May 2, 2008)

i cant seem to get kof 98 or metal slug 2 to work? anyone got them running and how.

metal slug x works if you use bios8.

also you dont need to copy the neogeo.neo file onto the sd card, games all work without that.

bios 6 works nice for the other metal slugs if you want red blood instead of white blood.

sengoku2 freezes.

bios2 works great for virtually all of the games except for a few whichneed other bios.


----------



## Rayder (May 2, 2008)

Just tried this using captaincold's instructions.....


HOT DAMN!  IT WORKS!

Tested and working on R4 with 2gig Kingston Japan:
Samurai Shodown 1
Metal Slug 1
Blazing Star
Shock Troopers 1 and 2

Scaling works amazingly well!  There is some slowdown, but nothing terrible that I saw.  A few sounds are missing, but enough is there so I don't care. Freakin' AMAZING!

And they said it couldn't be done.....


----------



## Squall2k5 (May 2, 2008)

please someone upload the roms of king of fighter and garou  for R4


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

You are not allowed to ask for roms ... besides, it is easy enough to find them, especially in full sets ...


----------



## dogman (May 2, 2008)

Squall2k5 said:
			
		

> please someone upload the roms of king of fighter and garou  for R4


here you go: roms of King of Fighters for and Garou for R4


----------



## LoneSyn (May 2, 2008)

I need someone to help me on this...

I've been trying to convert "SVC Chaos - SNK vs. Capcom" but it doesnt work.

If theres a working patched version, anyone please link me or upload?

So far, I got MetalSlug X and KOF98 to work.


----------



## khan (May 2, 2008)

Finally, I have all KOF working, including troublesome KOF98.

Tip:
Best way tell if you have got the correct copy of the back-up is to go into 'NeoDsConvert' folder, from there look for 'neodrvr.cpp'.

In that file, should be a list of all neogeo games with all the neccessary files needed for each game.

This could help some people see if the copy you have is missing any files. And if games still do not work then wait for the next emu update.


----------



## Mr Slug (May 2, 2008)

my fatal fury 3 works fine and kof 2002 works fine and 2001 works fine think kof 2001 and 2002 needed bios 1 also rbff1 and samsho5 and samsho5sp needed bios 1 too.


can someone say what bios to use for kof 98 and metal slug 2 please would save me some time messing with every bios.


----------



## mxk1000 (May 2, 2008)

guys.
i'm struggling to get a hold of the .neo roms ,is it worth my while to keep seaching for these. 
Or is this emulator not worth the effort?


----------



## Mr Slug (May 2, 2008)

you can use the mame roms i used 0.124 up to date sets, keep them zipped as well and dont forget the neogeo rom as well, theres a converter in the neods10 file it will make them into .neo files.


viewpoint freezes if you dont press credit button while the black neogoe logo loads, if you put credits in it takes you to title screen and you can play like normal from there


----------



## khan (May 2, 2008)

Mr Slug said:
			
		

> my fatal fury 3 works fine and kof 2002 works fine and 2001 works fine think kof 2001 and 2002 needed bios 1 also rbff1 and samsho5 and samsho5sp needed bios 1 too.
> 
> 
> *can someone say what bios to use for kof 98 and metal slug 2 please would save me some time messing with every bios.*



I do not even think that its much to do with bios anymore, as I have stated in my post above, look for *neodrvr.cpp* under *NeoDsConverter* folder.

Once opened, hit Ctrl+F to bring up the find box, enter kof98 and it should bring you to all files the converter expects from kof98.

Open your back-up with winzip/winrar and try to match file for file by their filename and crn(?) against what is written in *neodrvr.cpp*. If I remember correctly, I only had to replace my c2.bin file.

Good luck with it.


----------



## quartercast (May 2, 2008)

farfet said:
			
		

> Squall2k5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhh are you supposed to do that? Or is someone rickrolling again? *sighs*

EDIT: No, definitely not rickrolling!


----------



## LoneSyn (May 2, 2008)

So far, after checking the neodvr file, I should have all the files necessary to run it.

But problem is, i keep getting the: "Failed to open parent: svc"

Tried every bios in the cmd. Any help?


----------



## moo422 (May 2, 2008)

LoneSyn said:
			
		

> So far, after checking the neodvr file, I should have all the files necessary to run it.
> 
> But problem is, i keep getting the: "Failed to open parent: svc"
> 
> Tried every bios in the cmd. Any help?



if you're trying to convert svcplus.zip , you'll also need svc.zip available.


----------



## chaos_kontrol (May 3, 2008)

SVC Chaos works for me. What I had to do was get the BIOS (didn't have that for awhile >.>), ROM, and my own bat file.

I made a .txt file and copied this in here:

NeoDsConvert.exe -bios2 

and then named it converter.bat

and my ROMs worked fine after


----------



## airpirate545 (May 3, 2008)

coodnt get this to work at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all my roms showed flashes and a grid D: am i doing something wrong, at forst i cood only get my roms to show but using chaos's method the grids showed


----------



## AndreTrek (May 3, 2008)

this emulator is very good, just finished neo bomberman, now going to play metal slug x.


----------



## Zankurou (May 3, 2008)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> coodnt get this to work at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you make sure you have the right files in the Zips? There should be BIN files in the ROM zips.
Also make sure there isn't any foreign files in there like readme.html or anything like that.


----------



## airpirate545 (May 3, 2008)

all i got in my rom file is a bunch of .rom files maybe a stray readme here or there but never a bin file, i will try again without the readmes


edit: still flash and green screens.....


----------



## mcj (May 3, 2008)

This is great. I just spent 30 minutes playing Twinkle Star Sprites


----------



## AndreTrek (May 3, 2008)

Finshed Metal Slug X, it have loads of bugs in mission 4 boss and the game can get real slow sometimes, now i'm going to try Marvel Vs. Capcom: Clash of Super Heroes.


----------



## dogman (May 3, 2008)

Milestails said:
			
		

> Finshed Metal Slug X, it have loads of bugs in mission 4 boss and the game can get real slow sometimes, now i'm going to try Marvel Vs. Capcom: Clash of Super Heroes.


Marvel vs Capcom is a CPS2 game, not a neo geo one.


----------



## gbands (May 3, 2008)

Neods freezes everytime i reach the 5th stage in Garou, anybody else experienced this?


----------



## mxk1000 (May 3, 2008)

Zankurou said:
			
		

> airpirate545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ah thats my problem. i cant find roms with bin files ony rom files. a hunting i shall go


----------



## misticknight (May 3, 2008)

anyone whos got SNK vs Capcom to work please tell me how you did it, it's the only game i want to put on my DS i'm having trouble with.


----------



## mcj (May 3, 2008)

misticknight said:
			
		

> anyone whos got SNK vs Capcom to work please tell me how you did it, it's the only game i want to put on my DS i'm having trouble with.



I used neodsconvert -bios6 svc at the cmd line and it works for me. I only played about 5 minutes to test, so I don't know of any bugs.


----------



## khan (May 3, 2008)

BTW, selecting *slow CPU clock* option makes the following games run better:

Art of Fighting 2
Blue's Journey
King of Fighters 2000
Snk vs Capcom

testing more...

@misticknight

I converted svc with bios2, however, if you go for bios6, it will be in Japanese.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (May 3, 2008)

so what's the best bios for this emu right now?

anyone tried renaming one of those custom bios floating around the internets, to use them as one of the defaults?


----------



## Fakie! (May 3, 2008)

mxk1000 said:
			
		

> Zankurou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't search for Neo-Geo roms, search for MAME roms.


----------



## Zankurou (May 3, 2008)

Well I think the best bios to use is -bio2 or -bios1.
I've had success with both. :]


----------



## Deleted_11405 (May 3, 2008)

nice picture


----------



## engruzii (May 3, 2008)

well it's so great to have a neo geo emulator "KOF is my favorite fighting game"

but i don't know i can't start the games on my R4 tho i can see the roms but when i start them there is nothing but black screen & i have almost all the MAME roms & they work on my PC but don't know can't start them on my R4 "& yes i converted them to the .neo format"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway i don't know if it's allowed but since neo geo system is officially stopped is it possible to post the .neo roms here or it's still prohibited like the other roms?


----------



## mcj (May 3, 2008)

engruzii said:
			
		

> well it's so great to have a neo geo emulator "KOF is my favorite fighting game"
> 
> but i don't know i can't start the games on my R4 tho i can see the roms but when i start them there is nothing but black screen & i have almost all the MAME roms & they work on my PC but don't know can't start them on my R4 "& yes i converted them to the .neo format"
> 
> ...



Just because the system is discontinued does not mean it's legal to have the roms.


----------



## Mr Slug (May 3, 2008)

i have kof98 checked the crc and files in the neods text for roms file to see if its correct and yes its correct for the life of me i cant seem to get it to work in neods though? i just get the grid screen once loaded? i tried alot of the bios none worked?

ALSO another problem game metal slug 2 cant find a bios that works for it and yes i got the correct rom.

all the other kof work, samsho all work, fatal furys all work, all other metal slugs work, all aof work, both last blades work.


problem games i come across so far:

baseball stars - gfx are messed up could be bios related though tried bios 1 and 2 same result.
sengoku 2 - freezes
metal slug 2 - loads to title screen gets to choose character and when it goes to load level get black screen and just music plays? tried alot of bios options on this one bios 1 to 9 so far same result.
kof98 - got correct rom crc match to neods wanted list but still loads to grid screen???? dont know why that is tried bio 1,2,4,6,7,8,9 same results.
world heroes 1 - freezes or fails to load dont remember, has anyone got any world heroes to work at all?
soccer brawl - worked but froze up when cpu scored a goal, game was human England, cpu USA, stadium was the 2nd one down.


----------



## engruzii (May 3, 2008)

@mcj i opened a folder & putted the neogeo.zip file in it along with the roms also copied NeoDSConvert.exe into the same folder.

then i Runned NeoDSConvert, and it converted all the NeoGeo roms in that folder.

then i copied all the .neo roms along with the DLDI patched NeoDS.nds into the root of my flash card & it didn't worked

note: the neogeo.zip file was taken from MAME program


----------



## khan (May 3, 2008)

Mr SLug, are you sure that the filenames of all the files inside your backup and what is listed in neodvr(?) file?


----------



## Mr Slug (May 3, 2008)

other games i tried that work fine are:


2020 baseball
alpha mission 2
baseball stars 2
burning fight
goalx3 - it works but had odd reset on load few times but kept pressing credits and it loaded and played fine.
far east of eden
league bowling
king of the monsters 1
king of the monsters 2
last resort
magician lord
money idol exchange
robo army
mutation nation
neo mr do
ninja masters
pulstar
rage of the dragons
sengoku
shock troopers
shock troopers 2
view point - had to press credits before it tried to load to title screen and it worked fine otherwise it freezes on loading up if left on its own.


----------



## Mr Slug (May 3, 2008)

yes i am sure all filenames matched, i did notice this on my 242-v3.bin the CRC is 44ea4e1 and the neodvr asks for a CRC of 044ea4e1, so my files on that V3 is missing only the 0 in the CRC.


----------



## Hadrian (May 3, 2008)

Was a little bored so I tried Garou: Mark Of The Wolves, and it works well.  Not perfect however.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 3, 2008)

Sigh. I just wish KOF XI was for available for Neo Geo.... Too bad it isn't....


----------



## Hadrian (May 3, 2008)

Also Blast Star works near perfect.


----------



## misticknight (May 3, 2008)

khan and mcj, i tried that, along with patching with the rest of the bioses (up to 11 i think?) and it still didn't work, but it does play on my MAME emulator. thanks for the help anyways.


----------



## AndreTrek (May 3, 2008)

Metal Slug 3 freezes at the final boss


----------



## DivineZeus (May 4, 2008)

Argh! so there is no Metal Slug which properly work...


----------



## Rayder (May 4, 2008)

Strikers 1945 works, but is missing the info on the sides of the screen.  I can live with that.

Mr Slug - Good call on Viewpoint.  I didn't think to spam the credits as it was loading.  

This emu really needs access to the dipswitches.  Still, it's VERY impressive for a first release.

I love Shock Troopers 1 and 2, and Blazing Star.


Metal Slug 1 works as long as you don't use the grenades.  Metal Slug 2 locks after the character selection screen. I didn't try any other Metal Slugs ofter that.

Does ANY of the Metal Slugs work decently?

What's the best of the fighting games that works?


----------



## DivineZeus (May 4, 2008)

I tried several fight games and the best is KOF 2002 (IMO) and waku waku 7... no problem at all, and a very fluid gameplay... btw, metal slug 1, freezes with grenades, metal slug 2 doesn't start, metal slug 3 works decently, but freezes at final boss (>_>), metal slug 4 doesn't start, metal slug 5 works but very sloooow... the only enjoyable (obviously IMO) is the X... some glitchies on mission 4, but fully playable at a decent speed...


----------



## khan (May 4, 2008)

DivineZeus said:
			
		

> I tried several fight games and the best is KOF 2002 (IMO) and waku waku 7... no problem at all, and a very fluid gameplay... btw, metal slug 1, freezes with grenades, metal slug 2 doesn't start, metal slug 3 works decently, but freezes at final boss (>_>), *metal slug 4 doesn't start*, metal slug 5 works but very sloooow... the only enjoyable (obviously IMO) is the X... some glitchies on mission 4, but fully playable at a decent speed...



Works for me.


----------



## Mr Slug (May 4, 2008)

yes i can get all metal slugs to work except metal slug 2, and metal slug as everyone knows freezes on a nade lob but that fixable in future.

metal slug x, metal slug 3, metal slug 4, and metal slug 5 all work great.

bios 6 for 3,4,5
bios 8 for mslug x

i think on my last blade 2 the health bars were flashing slightly but rest looked fine bios 1 used.


----------



## khan (May 4, 2008)

Mr Slug said:
			
		

> yes i can get all metal slugs to work except metal slug 2, and metal slug as everyone knows freezes on a nade lob but that fixable in future.
> 
> metal slug x, metal slug 3, metal slug 4, and metal slug 5 all work great.
> 
> ...



For you, all the hud(life bars, menus etc.) are in black?


----------



## Lyuse (May 4, 2008)

kof2002 works for me but its says insert coin and I press "select" and then it says "P1 pres start" so I press start but then it returns to the insert coin screen anybody know what's wrong ?


----------



## GameDragon (May 4, 2008)

What bios do I use for KOF2002? I can't seem to get it to work.


----------



## aerowalk (May 4, 2008)

wow, a month ago i almost bought gp2x / psp just so that i can play neogeo on handheld
i guess i dont need to buy those anymore now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



keep up the good work!


----------



## khan (May 4, 2008)

GameDragon said:
			
		

> What bios do I use for KOF2002? I can't seem to get it to work.



Try bios1 or 2. I can not remember which of the two I applied. Good luck


----------



## GameDragon (May 4, 2008)

Neither worked for me... maybe I don't have the right romset.

EDIT: Nevermind, got it to work. It was the wrong romset. Bios 1 works perfectly fine. Game keeps at about 55 FPS. Pretty damn good.


----------



## mxk1000 (May 4, 2008)

managed to get the right roms at last. and some kind person has converted them already metal slug x is fantastic on it. best emu on the ds by far.  great job




Hell yeah dodgeball works


----------



## khan (May 4, 2008)

Anyone who is into mame/neogeo scene news, know if *Atomiswave arcade board* is being emulated yet? I would love to try out Neogeo Battle Coliseum, Metal Slug 6 and KOF XI etc.


----------



## mcj (May 4, 2008)

engruzii said:
			
		

> @mcj i opened a folder & putted the neogeo.zip file in it along with the roms also copied NeoDSConvert.exe into the same folder.
> 
> then i Runned NeoDSConvert, and it converted all the NeoGeo roms in that folder.
> 
> ...



Try just one game, and don't double click the convert.exe. Run it from the cmd line and use one of the bios options. 

Example: neodsconvert.exe -bios1 gamename


----------



## Killermech (May 4, 2008)

Lovely emulator! Alot of potential 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, I made a 'patcher' where you can choose how to patch. Somewhat primitive I guess, but it does the trick and should make life easier for some.. hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Screens and download below:

NeoDSpatcher 1.0












Download:
http://files.filefront.com/NeoDSpatcherrar...;/fileinfo.html


----------



## gbands (May 4, 2008)

nmv, got it. Thanks for the patcher


----------



## Mr Slug (May 4, 2008)

Great got kof98 working now thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the help


----------



## c2ironfist (May 4, 2008)

Strange how some users are having trouble with certain games where as others aren't.  Wonder what the reasoning for this is?

I was wondering has anyone else got *Fatal Fury 3* to work?  My *Fatal Fury 3* doesn't work only has sound and missing graphics.  Also how do I get the hacked version of *SNK vs Capcom Plus* to work with all the extra characters file name is *"SVCPlus"*?  I only got the regular SNK vs Capcom to work.


----------



## Killermech (May 4, 2008)

c2ironfist said:
			
		

> Strange how some users are having trouble with certain games where as others aren't.  Wonder what the reasoning for this is?



Different bios patching. Some games didn't even start when I just used the default settings and some don't start by using specific bios either.
I've noticed that Uni-bios.10 seems to be pretty compatible and so far when using that for patching, all games i've tested have atleast started.


----------



## c2ironfist (May 4, 2008)

*Killermech*

thanks for the reply.  all the games I've tested so far all boot but some freeze and others have grid lines.  I've tested a lot but mainly wanted Fatal Fury 3, I guess i'll go back and test it with another bios then hopefully that solves the problem


----------



## airpirate545 (May 4, 2008)

no matter what I do I get freezes, black screens, grid lines, can someone describe to me what they did step by step please?


----------



## gingi (May 4, 2008)

KOF2002 works extremely fast. I expected it to be it playable but slow, nothing like this!
This emulator is amazing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## raulpica (May 4, 2008)

khan said:
			
		

> Anyone who is into mame/neogeo scene news, know if *Atomiswave arcade board* is being emulated yet? I would love to try out Neogeo Battle Coliseum, Metal Slug 6 and KOF XI etc.


It's not emulated yet, though the BIOS has been dumped.

BTW, this emu's a real surprise. That's some REAL good optimization work.


----------



## DivineZeus (May 4, 2008)

gingi said:
			
		

> KOF2002 works extremely fast. I expected it to be it playable but slow, nothing like this!
> This emulator is amazing
> 
> 
> ...



Yup! very fast gameplay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's about 99% arcade perfect!


----------



## airpirate545 (May 4, 2008)

okok, after actually reading this thread, I found a couple of people mentioning romsets. So where you get your rom depends on if it will work on NeoDS? What is a romset? Also, how do you test the .neo files in MAME? Sorry if I ask a lot of questions, I'm kinda slow


----------



## Another World (May 5, 2008)

based on the posts i have compiled a list of roms tested so far. i am not a mame person at all, due to the fact that updates always break rom sets. as a result i am not familiar with which games are neogeo games and which aren't. would someone be so kind as to see if this list is complete and if not to add to it by posting or sending me a PM. also which mame rom set is required for these roms. must it be the most current set?

thanks to the following for posting tested rom titles:
khan, captaincold, mr slug, thebobevil, mortys

cheers,
-another world

===list====
3 count bout aka Fire suplex
2020 baseball
Aggressors of Dark Kombat
Alpha Mission II
Andro Dunos
Art of Fighting
Art of Fighting 2
Art of Fighting 3 
Baseball Stars 2
Big Tournament Golf aka Neo turf masters (freezes at title screen)
Blazing Star
Blue's Journey
Breakers
Burning Fight
Bust-a-Move Again
Chibi Maruko-Chan: Maruko Deluxe Quiz
Crossed Swords
Cyberlip
Double Dragon 
Eightman
Far East of Eden
Fatal Fury 2 aka Garou Densetsu - shukumei no tatakai 2
Fatal Fury 3 aka Garou Densetsu - shukumei no tatakai 3 (Music works but everything else is buggy/glitchy)
Fatal Fury aka Garou Densetsu - shukumei no tatakai
Fatal Fury Special aka Garou Densetsu - shukumei no tatakai special
Football frenzy (seems a little slow to me but it may be normal. Some players cannot be seen on screen due to scaling.)
Galaxy Fight (freezes after character selection screen)
Garou - Mark of the Wolves
Ghost Pilots
Goalx3
Kabuki Klash
Karnov's Revenge aka Fighters History Dynamite (freezes after character selection screen)
King of Fighters 2000
King of Fighters 2001 (won't load)
King of Fighters 2002 (won't load)
King of Fighters 2003 (seems a little slow to me but it may be normal)
King of Fighters 94 
King of Fighters 95
King of Fighters 96
King of Fighters 97
King of Fighters 98
King of Fighters 99 (No Healthbar visible,otherwise playable)
King of the Monsters
King of the Monsters 2
Kizuna Encounter - Super Tag Battle aka Fu'un Super Tag Battle
Last Blade 2 aka Bakumatsu Roman - Dai Ni Maku Gekka no Kenshi (Freezes at startup)
Last Blade aka Bakumatsu Roman - Gekka no Kenshi
Last Resort
League Bowling
Legend of Success Joe aka Ashitano Joe Densetsu
Magical Drop 2
Magical Drop 3
Magician Lord
Mahjong Kyoretsuden
Mark of The Wolf : Perfect, 45 fps on average 
Metal Slug 1 (freezes when you throw a grenade)
Metal Slug 2 (freezes after character selection screen)
Metal Slug 3 (bios6)
Metal Slug 4 (bios6)
Metal Slug 5 (Really slowed framerate in some parts. No icons visible on screen. Still playable though, bios6)
Metal Slug X (bios8)
Minasan No Okagesamadesu!
Money Idol Exchange
Mutation Nation
Nam 1975
Neo Bomberman
Neo-Geo Cup '98: The Road to Victory (Freezes after all selections are made in menu screens)
Neo Mr Do
Neo Turf Masters - freezes before the start of the game
Nightmare in the Dark
Ninja Combat
Ninja Commando
Ninja Masters
Overtop
Power Instinct Matrimelee
Pulstar (freezes right before the start of the 2nd level)
Puzzle Bobble 
Puzzled aka Joy Joy Kid
Quiz Daisousa Sen 2: Quiz Meintantei Neo Geo
Quiz Daisousa Sen: The Last Count Down
Quiz King of Fighters
Rage of the Dragons (won't load)
Ragnagard aka Shin-Oh-Ken
Real Bout Fatal Fury aka Real Bout Garou Densetsu
Real Bout Fatal Fury 2 aka Real Bout Garou Densetsu 2
Real Bout Fatal Fury special aka Real Bout Garou Densetsu special
Riding Hero (freezes after motorcycle selection screen)
Robo Army
Samurai Showdown 
Samurai Showdown 2
Samurai Showdown 3 (freezes at beginning of 1st fight)
Samurai Showdown 4
Samurai Showdown 5
Savage Reign aka Fu'un Mokushiroku
Sengoku
Sengoku 2 (won't load)
Sengoku 3 (power bar,score,etc... not visible on screen. Otherwise, it's playable.)
Shock Troopers
Shock Troopers 2 (some slowdown but playable)
Shogi no Tatsujin
SNK vs. CAPCOM SVC (freezes at title screen)
Soccer Brawl
Sonic Wings 2 aka aero fighters 2 (No sound/music,otherwise plays perfect)
Sonic Wings 3 aka aero fighters 3 (No sound/music,otherwise plays perfect)
Spin Master aka Miracle Adventure (freezes at title screen)
Stakes Winner
Stakes Winner 2
Street Hoop aka Dunk dream / Street Slam (freezes at startup screen)
Strikers 1945 
Super Baseball 2020
Super Sidekicks
Super Sidekicks 2 (freezes after all menu's are selected)
Super Sidekicks 3 (freezes after all menu's are selected)
Super Sidekicks 4 aka Ultimate 11 (freezes after all menu's are selected)
Super Spy
Tecmo World Soccer '96
Thrash Rally (freezes at title screen)
Top Hunter: Roddy & Cathy
Top Player's Golf (freezes when you hit the ball)
Twinkle Star Sprites
Viewpoint
Voltage Fighter Gowcaizer aka Choujin Gakuen Gowcaizer
Waku Waku 7
WindJammers
World Heroes (freezes after character select screen)
World Heroes 2 (glitchy at title screen & won't load)
World Heroes 2 jet (freezes after character select screen)
World Heroes perfect (freezes at beginning of the 1st match and resets)
Zed Blade
Zupapa


----------



## Another World (May 5, 2008)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> okok, after actually reading this thread, I found a couple of people mentioning romsets. So where you get your rom depends on if it will work on NeoDS? What is a romset? Also, how do you test the .neo files in MAME? Sorry if I ask a lot of questions, I'm kinda slow



a rom set is just a number attached to a certain collection of working roms. as mame changes so must the roms be updated. the rom set may also be updates as new roms are dumped. to check what roms you have you need the mame dat files and clear mame pro to run them against your roms. 

http://www.clrmame.com/
http://www.romshepherd.com/

cheers,
-aw


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (May 5, 2008)

dont delete your original rom zips!

the author wrote on dcemu that the format(conversion to .neo) could change


----------



## jesus_bon_jovi (May 5, 2008)

I have only read the first 6 pages of this thread but i just passed Metal Slug 001 and it ran great. I also had the problem with the grenade throwing, it would freeze before a grenade even hit the ground, funny how it also froze when the demo play was playing and a grenade was thrown. I avoided throwing grenades but i did shoot the missile/cannon/rocket/grenade from the tank and it didn't freeze so the problem must be limited to the grenade. But yes, this is an amazing emulator. I would have never thought it was possible.

Does anyone know if its possible to enter the service menus to for example enable free play or blood in metal slug? Disregard if it has already been addressed in the other posts.

Edit: Makes my avatar proud.


----------



## khan (May 5, 2008)

Another World said:
			
		

> based on the posts i have compiled a list of roms tested so far. i am not a mame person at all, due to the fact that updates always break rom sets. as a result i am not familiar with which games are neogeo games and which aren't. would someone be so kind as to see if this list is complete and if not to add to it by posting or sending me a PM. also which mame rom set is required for these roms. must it be the most current set?
> 
> thanks to the following for posting tested rom titles:
> khan, captaincold, mr slug, thebobevil, mortys
> ...



All three of them work for me.


----------



## Tenkaichi (May 5, 2008)

Humm... any ideas ? I'm trying to run Money Idol (or Puzzle) Exchanger so I converted it to .neo and stuck the NeoDs.nds and miexchng.neo in the root. I can get the rom to pop up in the menu, but then I just get some code on the bottom screen, including:

guiSystemInit complete
Loading MIEXCHNG.NEO...
Loaded Game: miexchng
- > sprites: 40960
- > mask: 0000FFFF
- > rom bank(s): 0
- > sramProtection off
*** PANIC ***
c:/code/NeoGeo/NeoDs/arm9/source/NeoCpu.c: 101
Invalid PC: FF3FFF3F

So... does that mean it just doesn't work? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This only loads up on the bottom screen, top screen is black.


----------



## mortys (May 5, 2008)

In fact, it's you bios zip file which should be bad. Try to find one working with the latest Mame build (just google it)


----------



## Marv (May 5, 2008)

I made a little tool. It's a GUI for NeoDsConvert. With this app you don't need neogeo bios file to convert your roms. Just put NeoDSconvertGUI.exe in folder where you have your MAME neogeo roms, run the app and select a BIOS type using numbers on your keyboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This version supports only 9 bios files.

DOWNLOAD


----------



## khan (May 5, 2008)

Has anyone tested *SNK vs. CAPCOM SVC CHAOS Plus (bootleg set 1)* yet?


----------



## Marv (May 5, 2008)

SvC Chaos - SNK vs Capcom (JAMMA PCB) - this one works for sure, I tested it. Convert game with eurobios-s1


----------



## khan (May 5, 2008)

Marv said:
			
		

> SvC Chaos - SNK vs Capcom (JAMMA PCB) - this one works for sure, I tested it. Convert game with eurobios-s1



I am referring to SvC *Plus*, it has all the unlockable characters from the start. (I think)


----------



## Killermech (May 5, 2008)

Marv said:
			
		

> I made a little tool. It's a GUI for NeoDsConvert. With this app you don't need neogeo bios file to convert your roms. Just put NeoDSconvertGUI.exe in folder where you have your MAME neogeo roms, run the app and select a BIOS type using numbers on your keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you've misunderstood what the term GUI means  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Didn't think of making my own batch file to exe though : /


----------



## Marv (May 5, 2008)

Haha that's right, but whatever, it works


----------



## gbands (May 5, 2008)

will changing bios fix game freezes?


----------



## Marv (May 5, 2008)

Some games will only work with specified bioses. For example, Garou Mark of the Wolves when converted with -bios1 freezes on 6th battle, converting this game with -bios3 removes that problem.


----------



## DivineZeus (May 5, 2008)

After many tries, i can say the best fighter games are (in my personal order): at first place KOF 2002 (no graphic bugs at all, and very few slowdown), then KOF 2001 (same speed of 2002, but some graphic glitches), and 3rd place for SNK vs Capcom Chaos (runs very well, with occasionally slowdowns)... the best metal slug is number 4 (obviously IMO), nice speed, and no crashes or bugs (first MS freezes with grenades, 2nd doesn't start at all, 3rd freezes at final boss, 5th is very slow but works, and X has the second place, with some graphic bugs)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW thanks again Ingramb for this jewel!


----------



## Tenkaichi (May 5, 2008)

@ mortys - Thanks for that. I'll get looking again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Marv said:
			
		

> I made a little tool. It's a GUI for NeoDsConvert. With this app you don't need neogeo bios file to convert your roms. Just put NeoDSconvertGUI.exe in folder where you have your MAME neogeo roms, run the app and select a BIOS type using numbers on your keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your download link seems to be having problems. "This account has been suspended"

Edit:
And cripes... what size is everyone's neogeo.zip with their bios?


----------



## mcj (May 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And cripes... what size is everyone's neogeo.zip with their bios?



mine is 234kb zipped


----------



## airpirate545 (May 5, 2008)

idk if its my roms or my bios that is not making this work. what bios do you use to convert superdodgeball(sdodgeb.zip) king of fighters2001(kof2001) svc.zip and svcplus.zip ? Also, what do you use to convert these to .neo?


----------



## DivineZeus (May 6, 2008)

bios1 is good for KOF2001, KOF2002, KOF2003 and dodgeball... SVC Chaos bios6, not tested plus version... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to convert roms u can read all teh guides on this thread...


----------



## airpirate545 (May 6, 2008)

this sucks, no matter what method or bios i use it wont work


----------



## bosscolor (May 6, 2008)

OH MY GOD !!!! THIS IS THE BEST EMULATOR ON THE DS !!!

I CAN PLAY KOF 98 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tenkaichi (May 6, 2008)

Update: I actually got *Money Idol/Puzzle Exchanger* to work shortly after my post, but GBAtemp wasn't loading up. Used -bios1 and I suppose my bios file is A-OK, thanks guys!


----------



## Entropical (May 6, 2008)

Just been updated - ver. 0.1.1 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> * Added level2 sprite cache in slot2 ram (if installed)
> * Increased rom page size (fix grenades Metal Slug 1)
> * Fix interrupt acknowledge (fix Metal Slug 2)
> * Fix tile layer palette update (Last Blade 2 gui)
> ...



Clicky


----------



## DivineZeus (May 6, 2008)

:Q_______ speechless.... i love you Ingramb!!!


----------



## Marv (May 6, 2008)

New version of my menu app for NeoDsConvert (now uses NeoDsConvert.exe from NeoDS 0.1.1)

Download

Mirror


----------



## khan (May 6, 2008)

Anyone tested previosly working with slowdown to see how they perform now?


----------



## WildWon (May 6, 2008)

w00t! Slot 2 expansion Ram usage!  Thats what i was waiting for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep up the great work guys!  This beast is looking GREAT! 

..:: eye heart neeoh geeoh ::..


----------



## Mr Slug (May 6, 2008)

* Added level2 sprite cache in slot2 ram (if installed)

what does it do?

also its nice to see the slot 2 ram expansion supported


----------



## khan (May 6, 2008)

I think ingramb put them in the wrong order?

* Added level2 sprite cache (fix grenades Metal Slug 1) 
* Increased rom page size (if installed)

makes more sense, no?


----------



## wiki (May 6, 2008)

svc.zip and mslug4.zip aren't working for me. After it finishes loading, im stuck in the hardware test menu. help appreciated.


----------



## bunnybreaker (May 6, 2008)

Would it be too much to ask for someone (ingramb or someone with all games working) to generate a DAT for auditing as there seems to be a lot of confusion about which ROMs to use.

Yes, I know they have to be .neo format, but before conversion, they could be audited with romcenter or clrmamepro.

Thanks anyway for this, I was craving neogeo so badly, then this shows up. I'm gonna try it now.

edit:
Just tried this with Samurai Shodown 4 and I have to say I am impressed. There is slowdown, but it's still playable. Considering the rate it's already moving at, would it be possible to add a frameskip option, I'm sure that would make many games at least seem fullspeed.

I do have one gripe, and that is the control scheme, it just seems weird, any plans to add a configurable control scheme, maybe even use the shoulder buttons as combo buttons (B+C, or A+B+C+D for example)?

Thanks again, this is awesome.


----------



## Rock Howard (May 6, 2008)

Any ideas how to get 0.11 work on M3 SD?


----------



## Mr Slug (May 6, 2008)

just re tested some games quickly bios 2 option

sengoku 2 works
world heroes 1 works
world heroes 2 works but has few gfx problems
world heroes jet didnt work
world heroes perfect works
sengoku 3 same problem no energy bars
baseball stars same problem gfx messed up or missing

think thats it, this updates great looking forward to future updates if any this is my favorite emu for the DS now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oops i forgot to test samurai showdown 3 can someone do that one.


----------



## gov78 (May 6, 2008)

anyone got this working with Supercard SD if so How?


----------



## ingramb (May 6, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for all the feedback so far.

> there seems to be a lot of confusion about which ROMs to use.
Use ROMs that work with the latest version of MAME.  The NeoDSConvert has the MAME rom loading code inside it.  If it doesnt load in MAME, it won't convert properly.

> After it finishes loading, im stuck in the hardware test menu
This generally means your rom has missing files or badly named files.

> what does it do?
If you have slot2 ram installed, it caches more sprite graphics from your flashcard.  This will tend to reduce slowdown, especially if you have been playing a certain game for a while.

> Any ideas how to get 0.11 work on M3 SD?
> anyone got this working with Supercard SD if so How?
Seems like a lot of people are having trouble with these flashcards.  Hopefully I can get flashcard issues sorted out soon.


----------



## DivineZeus (May 6, 2008)

Take your time ingramb, u're doin a very nice job... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 u have created the best DS emu...


----------



## noONE (May 6, 2008)

Awesome work ingramb!

are all slot 2 expansions supported? i've got the Ewin Expansion Pack that comes with DSTT, would that work?


----------



## ocarson (May 6, 2008)

Still not working on my supercard sd.
Oh well, might be time to upgrade anyway
.


----------



## gov78 (May 6, 2008)

no rush ingramb i can wait just wanted to know if the update enabled Slot2 flashcard to work with it just take ya time


----------



## Rock Howard (May 6, 2008)

gov78 said:
			
		

> anyone got this working with Supercard SD if so How?
> 
> QUOTE(ocarson @ May 6 2008, 06:48 PM) Still not working on my supercard sd.
> Oh well, might be time to upgrade anyway
> .



Try this: http://groups.google.com/group/neods/brows...ba7e93829b73514

Put dldi.scp from the archive and NeoDS v0.11 to the root of your card, some people say that it helps.


----------



## Mr Slug (May 6, 2008)

i notice on metal slug 1 about half way through level 1 the info bars score, credits, ammo, nades etc text all goes sort of white, you can still read it but the colours all gone from it, it happens all the time every time same sort of place and stays that way till you turn the game off.

i will test spin masters and samurai showdown 3 tomorrow, as last time on 1.0 spin masters failed to load and samurai showdown 3 froze on 1st round.

its so amazing having neo geo emu on the DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 almost all games work now just few that dont or wont and only tried bios 2 for the games so far so another bios might fix problems as the new update fixes so much that was broken on the old version amazing update work amazing.


1 thing that would be real nice to have would be a memory card save option for games that used it? ie magician lord saves each level etc etc.


----------



## WildWon (May 6, 2008)

Question about Bios'

Do i need all 9 different bios' in order to convert the games to .neo-s? or is it just the standard "neogeo.zip" bios that i need, and the converter will do the rest?


----------



## Rayder (May 6, 2008)

What we REALLY need is a list of which BIOS to use for each game when converting......and dipswitch settings for the games in the emu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which BIOS is optimum for Strikers 1945?  I used BIOS1 and it works, but the info along both sides of the screen is missing.  Is there a particular BIOS to use to get that info working?  If so, which one?


----------



## WildWon (May 6, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> What we REALLY need is a list of which BIOS to use for each game when converting......and dipswitch settings for the games in the emu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol that was actually something i was going to start working on. I mean, we could get a wiki started now, but i was going to go home and start testing all the roms i have (...the entire collection  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) with the different bios' to see... but i dunno if its one bios with different selections, or if its different bios zip files.


----------



## Rayder (May 6, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you have neogeo.zip and it's at least 256k in size (mine is 260k for whatever reason), that should be all you need.....besides the games of course.


----------



## Hadrian (May 6, 2008)

lol I got King of Fighters 2003 running on this! Never actually expected that.


----------



## flameur (May 6, 2008)

Hello everybody

How to make it works with my M3 lite. I have a white screen when I launch the neod.nds patched DLDI.

Thanks.


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (May 7, 2008)

flameur said:
			
		

> Hello everybody
> 
> How to make it works with my M3 lite. I have a white screen when I launch the neod.nds patched DLDI.
> 
> Thanks.


v1.1 does not seem to be working on the M3 Lite.  I was previously using v1.0 on my M3 with no problem, but now I just get a white top screen and black bottom when launching the emu.  The same result whether I launch the emu form the M3 itself or launch it from my slot-1 card, but with the M3SD DLDI patch.  Launching it from my slot-1 card with the DLDI for my slot-1 works fine, though.

I don't htink people need to worry much about which version of neogeo.zip they have.  The different versions are not really all that different.  The hacked and homebrew BIOSes are sometimes not included is all, but they all have the same basic official BIOSes which most people here seem to be using (I think the UniBIOS is best and that's not always included).  And I also haven't found any different versions of those basic BIOS images, all the ones I've seen have been exactly the same even when the file creation date is different (they still have the same CRC32).  The only exception is a very small neogeo.zip file (it was 56K, I think) that I found somewhere that only contains a single BIOS image named NEOGEO.ROM, which is the same as the Euro v.2 BIOS, but since it's named wrong it won't work with the NeoDsConverter.

Also of the 75 or ROMs I've tried out so far, I've found that the Uni-BIOS works best for all of them.  Anything that doesn't work with that, doesn't seem to work with anything else, either.  The Uni-BIOS also lets you change the region and system settings each time you start the ROM, gives access to the dipswitches and has a cheat database for most ROMs.


...word is bondage...


----------



## Rayder (May 7, 2008)

Sweater Fish Deluxe said:
			
		

> flameur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



REALLY!  Hmm.....gonna have to give that a try.  Thanks for the heads-up on the uni-bios.


----------



## Mike231 (May 7, 2008)

The converter isn't working for me, It just isn't working. It doesn't create the .neo file. Anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## Rayder (May 7, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Sweater Fish Deluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK, so I tried that uni-bios deal.  Didn't work for me....black screens.   BIOS 1 and 6 seem to work best. Yes, I have the 260k neogeo.zip file.  If it doesn't work in 1, it worked in six.  DAMN!  I really wanted those dipswitch settings.


----------



## Slave (May 7, 2008)

Same for me... Uni-bios = black screen... 

I cant get SVC to boot at all... any help? When SVC Boots I get a checked screen... pressing Start gets me into dip switches... but the game never boots :-/

Thanks!


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (May 7, 2008)

You guys probably don't have the UNI-BIOS.10 or UNI-BIOS.11 ROM images in the neogeo.zip files you downloaded.  Like I said, many don't or else they only have UNI-BIOS.12, which the NeoDsConverter app isn't programmed to look for.

In any case, here's what you should do:

1) go get v2.2 of Universe BIOS here: http://unibios.free.fr/index.html

2) extract UNI-BIOS.ROM from the download there and rename it UNI-BIOS.11

3) drop the renamed file into your NEOGEO.ZIP

4) use the -BIOS9 switch in the new fixed NeoDsConverter app (or -BIOS10 in the old converter)

Only problem is that the DS's Select button doesn't function with this BIOS for some reason (maybe because the BIOS identifies the system as an AES, which doesn't have a coin input, instead it has a select button).  This means that if you set the system to "ARCADE," you won't be able to put any coins in.  So, instead, just leave the system as "CONSOLE," which seems to have better compatibility anyway an usually offers extra features like options and practice modes.  Hopefully ingramb can fix this problem, though, because otherwise the UniBIOS is definitely superior.


...word is bondage...


----------



## Slave (May 7, 2008)

I just did all this and still cant make a single rom boot with it... black screen


----------



## Destructobot (May 7, 2008)

v0.1.1a has been released. Ingramb forgot to include the updated NeoDSConvert file in v0.1.1.

The new file can be downloaded here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2390


----------



## prism1029 (May 7, 2008)

For the people who got Metal Slug 3 to work, which bios did you use? I keep on getting corrupt graphic even though I tried multiple roms. I'm using a M3 Real.


----------



## Rock Howard (May 7, 2008)

Marv said:
			
		

> Some games will only work with specified bioses. For example, Garou Mark of the Wolves when converted with -bios1 freezes on 6th battle, converting this game with -bios3 removes that problem.


Strange, I've patched it with bios3 and it still doesn't work...


----------



## Slave (May 7, 2008)

prism1029 said:
			
		

> For the people who got Metal Slug 3 to work, which bios did you use? I keep on getting corrupt graphic even though I tried multiple roms. I'm using a M3 Real.



I used the default one (just putting the roms in same folder as the converter, and double clicking on the converter doesnt ask you to use a bios, it just converts them automaticly) and Metal Slug 3 runs very nicely. 45fps when there is big  explosion and lots of stuff happening... other than that the game runs perfectly (sound and everything).

Truly the most impressive emulator on the DS... cant even make SNES runs correctly that NeoGeo runs great. Go figure!


----------



## aesir (May 7, 2008)

Hello guys, hope u can help me with this one. (i use R4)

I  have the neogeo bios (even with the universal 2.2), i also have a backup rom of last blade 2 that woks on MAME the only problem is i´m getting this error again an again when i try to convert the rom file in his .neo form:

Missing fileOpening ROM file: 243-si.bin
Missing fileOpening ROM file: sfix.sfx
(and so on)

soo i have a bad rom or i have to try all that neodsconvert -biosx that exist?

i have a mac and is a pain to convert this file!!!!!!! (no mac converter)

BTW when i put the rom in the ds im only getting a black screen, i really want to try this out


----------



## khan (May 7, 2008)

Can someone please tell how to convert svcplus.zip? NeoDsConvert.exe just ignores it, probably due to the fact that it is an expansion of svc.zip.

Step-by-step guide will be appreciated, I want all unlockable characters from the start. Unless Uni-bios has cheats for that kind of stuff.

If so, someone want to me how convert games with uni-bios. Thanks


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (May 7, 2008)

aesir said:
			
		

> I  have the neogeo bios (even with the universal 2.2), i also have a backup rom of last blade 2 that woks on MAME the only problem is i´m getting this error again an again when i try to convert the rom file in his .neo form:
> 
> Missing fileOpening ROM file: 243-si.bin
> Missing fileOpening ROM file: sfix.sfx
> ...


The instructions for using the UniBIOS that I posted on the previous page are working for me and most other people.  Dunno why Slave is having a problem.  EDIT: Actually maybe you should rename Universe BIOS to uni-bios.11 instead of UNI-BIOS.11, like I wrote.  Not sure the converter is case sensitive, but it's all I can think of.


...word is bondage...


----------



## aesir (May 7, 2008)

thxs a lot Sweater Fish Deluxe, im looking for the good dumps


----------



## jpxdude (May 7, 2008)

So far, i've tried Metal Slug 1 and 2, and NAM-1975, which all work near flawlessly!  MS2 is slightly slower, but still very playable.  MS1 plays near perfect, but slows when theres a lot of action, NAM is perfect!!  I just couldn't get Samurai Shodown working, guess it didn't recognise the set.  Wonderful work ingram, keep it up!! Thank you


----------



## Shidori (May 7, 2008)

Samurai Shodown works perfect!

For those who have problems with a game that supposed to work, just try another dump. The bios issue with NeoDsConvert.exe is fixed now with v01.1a; if you don't want the bios1 by default use another one, and take a look at the README file, everything is explained!


----------



## cris92x (May 7, 2008)

DAMMIT... i cannot get the universal bios to work on any rom.. it just doesnt convert them, and i have vista so it goes retarded when i try to open command prompt(I just use a bat file i wrote, open it and it opens the neodsconvert.exe and it closes real fast but it converts.... all cmd windows get closed after they finish their job so i cannot read the error it says) Anyone have an idea on how to convert it easier on vista or have a step by step guide? 
BTW do not say blah blah blah ur rom is the wrong set... because its not i can patch it with other bioses but not with the universal bios


----------



## chaos_kontrol (May 8, 2008)

Sweater Fish Deluxe said:
			
		

> aesir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To put SVC and SVC Plus together, have both rars in the folder with the converter, and then convert. Worked for me >.>


----------



## residentskitz (May 8, 2008)

sweet app!  Metal slug 3 and 5 both work for me, and are playable.   didnt try to beat them yet tho so i dont know if they work all the way.

there is a bit of slowdown in certain places, but if any of you guys have actually played a real neogeo arcade machine with metal slug, it slows down during alot of action on the original arcade machine too.


----------



## prism1029 (May 8, 2008)

I'm having trouble with the roms, I change load them, but the graphics are always corrupt, I've tried Metal Slug X,3, and Aero Wings 3 and from multiple sites. I am using a M3 Real.

Edit: It seems that the RAM expansion for the M3Real was causing the graphic corruptions, removing it fixes the problem.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> v0.1.1a has been released. Ingramb forgot to include the updated NeoDSConvert file in v0.1.1.
> 
> The new file can be downloaded here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2390


as always, there's a lot of things to change to make it compile on *nix...


----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)

Over the next few nights/week i'm going to start running through all the neogeo roms i have (pretty much all of them) and seeing which bios works with which rom for best play (i'm on an SC-DSone w/ an EZ3in1), but i don't have internet running at my apt right now (hopefully it'll be up and running again w/in the next few weeks hehe).  So, if anyone knows of a good way to get this listed on the web (wiki maybe?) and would be interested to get it up and started for the time being, i'd just need a quick place to post my findings (i only have the net at work, and i don't get tons of time on it to get things up and running heh).

PM me or post in here for thoughts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: Wind Jammers, MS1, World Heros 1 and Crossed Swords are working flawlessly w/ the standard convert .exe that comes with the emu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone have a listing of all neogeo roms w/ their file names?  i have them all thrown in with my mame collection, so i don't know which is which at a glance. I can probably find a work-around for it, but it'd take a while.  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gbands (May 8, 2008)

Rock Howard said:
			
		

> Marv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same with mine. Except rather than freezing, it resets then returns me to the title screen.


----------



## Rayder (May 8, 2008)

Here's a little trick I just discovered......

I was trying to convert KOF2002, Metal Slug 5 and X using bios switches through the DOS screen.  MS5 worked (though it's missing the score and health bars and stuff), but the other two kept freezing or had corrupt graphics......

The trick?  Put your neogeo.zip and only one game ROM at a time in your NeoDsConvert folder and just run the NeoDsConvert.exe.  It will automatically choose the correct bios and it should work.   For whatever reason, when I tried to convert multiple files at once by just clicking on the exe, the games would fail just like they were doing through the DOS window, but one at a time worked like a charm.

This was done using the 1.1a converter.

I also found that as far as I can tell, you don't need the neogeo.neo file on your flashcart.  All the games still work anyway, so I'm assuming it's not needed.


----------



## tilopud_rye (May 9, 2008)

aesir said:
			
		

> Hello guys, hope u can help me with this one. (i use R4)
> 
> I  have the neogeo bios (even with the universal 2.2), i also have a backup rom of last blade 2 that woks on MAME the only problem is i´m getting this error again an again when i try to convert the rom file in his .neo form:
> 
> ...




Hey that sequel uses some of the files from the first game on it; so you just ned to have the first Last Blade (1) on your DS at the same time so it can feed from the common files.


----------



## Rayder (May 9, 2008)

Pretty much, you MUST use the parent ROM as that will contain the necessary files for the game..  That generally means using the vanilla version of the game.  Maybe you could blend the rom files together to get your "special" version.......but I haven't tried that yet.   Gonna be ordering another 2gig just for homebrew soon.


----------



## blahman (May 9, 2008)

so is there a fix for m3 SD like the one for supercard yet?


----------



## fateastray (May 9, 2008)

Wah! This is the best F-ing emulator ever!!! And if such a high profile system can be emulated, imagine using the same technique for other system emulation!! =3


----------



## Hadrian (May 9, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Here's a little trick I just discovered......
> 
> I was trying to convert KOF2002, Metal Slug 5 and X using bios switches through the DOS screen.  MS5 worked (though it's missing the score and health bars and stuff), but the other two kept freezing or had corrupt graphics......
> 
> ...


Ok you can have me or a hooker of your choice sir...well ok maybe not but thanks.

It has now done some games that wouldn't work before.

Would be great to get some other Arcade games going, especially Capcoms Superhero games like The Punisher or Alien Vs Predator.


----------



## jpxdude (May 9, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All we need is Final Burn DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'd love to get the old capcom CPS1 (and if possible CPS2) games on!


----------



## fateastray (May 9, 2008)

Hm i'd like to suggest sleep mode support (like SnemulDS and lameboy) and a pause emulation button. Phonecalls are messing up my CVS spree!

Also, I can't see the health bars or any bars in Rage of theDragons. Is this s settings matter or a software matter?


----------



## jpxdude (May 9, 2008)

fateastray said:
			
		

> Hm i'd like to suggest sleep mode support (like SnemulDS and lameboy) and a pause emulation button. Phonecalls are messing up my CVS spree!
> 
> Also, I can't see the health bars or any bars in Rage of theDragons. Is this s settings matter or a software matter?



I second the pause/sleep mode if possible...

I have been playing this MS1 on this excellent emulator for the last 3 days on the bus to work, but I only get as far as mission 4, before I have to get off the bus and turn it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  With a sleep mode and pause, it'd be nice to pick up where I left from on the way back home!


----------



## fateastray (May 9, 2008)

Which brings us to the matter of savestates!

edit: Oh, that's already on the todo-list


----------



## Rayder (May 9, 2008)

A trick I found for pausing a game is hitting "Load ROM", then when you want to continue the game, hit "cancel".   It works for me, though you'll likely lose a guy as you scramble to tap the small "load ROM" button on the touchscreen.

Another small request for the emu......when you tell it to turn off the bottom screen, make it actually shut off the backlight for the bottom screen, not just blank the screen, because one thing I've noticed about this emu, it munches hard on the batteries like you're playing a WiFi game.  I'm sure it's because of the constant streaming data, so actually turning off the backlight on the bottom screen would extend battery life significantly.

Still, this is one emu on the DS that goes to 11.  I'm buying another 2gig microSD because of this emu.


----------



## jpxdude (May 9, 2008)

Just tried SNK vs Capcom: Chaos...

Frackin' amazing!!  This runs the game at full speed with all the fluid animation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  yay!!


----------



## WildWon (May 9, 2008)

Ok, so last night i started some MASSIVE neogeo rom conversion/testing, and its very interesting.  I have the entire NeoGeo collection, all but about 15 of them converted by just running the EXE straight, and so far i tested the first 1/3'd of the games (A-K) and all but 3 of the converted roms worked started w/out a hitch. One with a problem was Irritating Maze which started fine, but because there's no trackball support, the buttons and arrows made it do VERY odd things.

I loaded up L-Q on my card last night, and when i started testing this morning, i have an odd problem of the SC-DS1 OS not loading properly (it freezes on the "save saver" screen JUST before i can navigate the menus). On the TT os, it loads fine, and i can load a rom and play it, but if i try to load another rom, it locks up.  I'm going to remove the roms tonight, and reload a few less (i THINK its just a little too much space taken up on the card with the number i put on this last time).

I'm going to keep working through the list, and i'll have a post after the weekend with which Roms run with which conversion method.

I must say, i am VERY surprised with this emu, as it stands right now.  Almost all the KOF games run fine (kof2k3 was the biggest shock for me) along with a couple of others.  Can't wait to keep this thing moving


----------



## DivineZeus (May 9, 2008)

jpxdude said:
			
		

> Just tried SNK vs Capcom: Chaos...
> 
> Frackin' amazing!!  This runs the game at full speed with all the fluid animation
> 
> ...


Yup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Super Plus version is nicer with all secret charas unlocked!


----------



## jpxdude (May 9, 2008)

Shidori said:
			
		

> Samurai Shodown works perfect!
> 
> For those who have problems with a game that supposed to work, just try another dump. The bios issue with NeoDsConvert.exe is fixed now with v01.1a; if you don't want the bios1 by default use another one, and take a look at the README file, everything is explained!



Hi Shidori!

Thanks for the tip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've not got it working 100% at full speed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very happy!  I got it to work by forcing a bios via command line, the usual double-click of the neodsconvert file wasn't working.


----------



## DivineZeus (May 9, 2008)

Just tested Super Dodge Ball... now works great at full speed and it doesn't freeze on the intro...


----------



## CockroachMan (May 9, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Here's a little trick I just discovered......
> 
> I was trying to convert KOF2002, Metal Slug 5 and X using bios switches through the DOS screen.  MS5 worked (though it's missing the score and health bars and stuff), but the other two kept freezing or had corrupt graphics......
> 
> ...



I love you Rayder.. 

KOF96 is running perfectly.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The controls are a little weird thought.. it's hard to make special moves :/


----------



## DivineZeus (May 9, 2008)

LOLZ, just tried Metal Slug 6 (the third hacked) and it looks fun with special weapons and stages...


----------



## khan (May 10, 2008)

Am I the only one experiencing graphical issues with the following games? 

*World Heroes 2* - Life bars etc. are all blacked out (converting with 
uni-bios, then enabling in-game menu makes them appear for the current 
round but dissappears after that round) 

*World Heroes 2 Jet*- opposite of WH2, game seems to be running but 
characters, backgrounds etc. are all blacked out while lifebars are 
visible in this one 

*Art of Fighting 3* - seriously suffering from garbled graphics near 
the end of the game, i was about to face Robert Garcia playing as Ryo 

*King of Fighters 96* - same as above, it started when I encountered 
Chizaru 

Are there already fixes to these games as in using different bios 
parameters? or we must wait for the next release of NeoDS for these? 

Thanks


----------



## DivineZeus (May 10, 2008)

Well, only world heroes perfect works fine for me, didn't try KOF '96 and AOF 3...


----------



## Shidori (May 10, 2008)

khan, are you using slot2 ram expansion? Several new glitches are caused by them, if you own one don't use it and just wait for a new version...

If you don't use one, well i don't know, maybe you should try another bios, i'm pretty sure these games run fine... Garbled graphics near the end of the game seems to have something to do with data streaming, when you play for a long time it may cause this problem, but it's only a supposition i don't really know!


----------



## DivineZeus (May 11, 2008)

Err guys, can u help me please with kof98? neodsconvert says my version is corrupted (missing file 242-p1.bin)... what can i do now? :/ thanks in advance for all replies...


----------



## cris92x (May 11, 2008)

DivineZeus download the rom again and if you have the same problem then download off a different website which is up to date with the new mame romsets


----------



## Mr Slug (May 11, 2008)

mame 0.125 is out and it changed some neogeo roms.


----------



## DivineZeus (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies but, ouch i tried many versions from different websites, with the same result... there's no kof98 rom working with neodsconvert... argh!

EDIT: ok now work... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i used the old version of neodsconvert (which uses old mame romset, not the newest), and works nice... so now in my SD there's KOF '98 and 2002... and i say, WOW!


----------



## Rock Howard (May 11, 2008)

I've got a bug in KoF'99. Different bars and letters are missing. I heard some people got KoF'99 to work perfectly. Can you please post the right name of the set for this game? I've tried set 1 and 2.


----------



## bosscolor (May 11, 2008)

A Gui patcher with neodsconvert from lastest vers should be great


----------



## shadow400 (May 12, 2008)

This is one great emu and many of games run about 45\50 fps.

games i tried and working

blazingstar 

fatalfury3

gpilot

kof2003

kof98 uni-bios9

league bowling uni-bios9

metal slug 2,3,4,5,6

neo bomberman

real bout fatalfury2

s1945p

samurai showdown 4

shocktrooper 1 and 2

spinmaster uni-bios9

snk vs capcom,plus and super plus


----------



## Rayder (May 12, 2008)

I wonder what amazing things ingramb will do in the next update of this awesome emulator.


----------



## c2ironfist (May 12, 2008)

shadow400 said:
			
		

> This is one great emu and many of games run about 45\50 fps.
> 
> games i tried and working
> 
> ...



How did you manage to get Fatal Fury 3 and SNK vs Capcom Super Plus working (SVCPlus)?

I tried with these two games and they don't work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fatal Fury 3 main game I really want to get working, favourite Fatal Fury game

let me know thanks


----------



## shadow400 (May 12, 2008)

c2ironfist said:
			
		

> How did you manage to get Fatal Fury 3 and SNK vs Capcom Super Plus working (SVCPlus)?
> 
> I tried with these two games and they don't work for me
> 
> ...




firstly you must have the correct mame ff3 neogeo roms,it all abt the correct rom.
as for svcplus, put the parent roms svc togrther with svcplus in c:\roms 
type neodsconvert -bios2 svcplus


----------



## c2ironfist (May 12, 2008)

shadow400 said:
			
		

> c2ironfist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the info.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



really appreciate it
btw what rom size is your ff3? my fatal fury 3 is named "fatalfury3" and is 18.8mb. should I rename it to "ff3"?


----------



## shadow400 (May 12, 2008)

c2ironfist said:
			
		

> thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont know if renaming the file is the cause of it but mine is name fatfury3 and in 18.6mb.


----------



## Killermech (May 12, 2008)

Updated my patcher to 1.1 for anyone that's interested

Changelog 1.1

- Added all the bios formats in the menu. Since most just tell which bios number to use rather than its name.
- Added the option to delete all .zip files (except for neogeo.zip) or .neo files in folder. I have my games in a different folder, so I use it to clean up instead of selecting and deleting in for example explorer.
- Auto detects if NeoDsConvert.exe or neogeo.zip is in the folder
- Now uses pretty chroma green (lol)











Download here:
http://files.filefront.com/NeoDSpatcher11r...;/fileinfo.html

Or here:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HSDJDJCJ


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (May 13, 2008)

thanks Killermech!

(even if I dont have problems with commands, I'm a lazy bastard)


----------



## Sick Wario (May 14, 2008)

CHEERS Killermech for this tool


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (May 14, 2008)

anybody tried any good kof hack?

*EDIT:*

I just tested some KOF hacks and they run fine

all you gotta do is rename the bins to their normal names after patching


----------



## gov78 (May 15, 2008)

how do u get kof98 working with 1.1A?


----------



## DivineZeus (May 15, 2008)

Use the old neodsconvert, cause the newest one uses a different romset...


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (May 16, 2008)

well if that dosnt work then open the zip

if yours has 242-pn1.bin

just rename it to 242-p1.bin


hope u can get it running


----------



## bosscolor (May 16, 2008)

Thx for the patcher


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2008)

Just been playing this and I gotta say it's a pretty jaw dropping achievement.  The speed it runs out with sound is fantastic, and the page swapping so you can use large roms is a trick and a half.  The scaling is great, it slows down a little but nowhere near as much as you'd think.  Definitely a very talented guy.


----------



## Edgedancer (May 16, 2008)

Would anyone be able to tell me how to get this to work on a m3 mini sd? I load up the emulator but no games turn up on the menu when I know they are in the root of the card.


----------



## halomasta (May 30, 2008)

I tried alot of games but only a few worked. I'd really like to get these working:

Garou mark of the Wolves
Last Blade 2
Any Metal Slug that runs at full speed


----------



## dawn.wan (May 30, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Here's a little trick I just discovered......
> 
> I was trying to convert KOF2002, Metal Slug 5 and X using bios switches through the DOS screen.  MS5 worked (though it's missing the score and health bars and stuff), but the other two kept freezing or had corrupt graphics......
> 
> ...



i found this post VERY useful!

ingramb, you are the man.  You simply just out gunned every1 with your emu, no sound issues, graphics are more often smooth then choppy and scaling, oh my!
A complete list to compatible neogeo games and proper bios is in need, but i suspect as this thread goes along some sort of list may be slapped together..

I am finally getting closer to my street fighter fix! =)  in fact just your progress alone makes me want to play MAME games again, good job reviving this toy!


----------



## khan (Jun 20, 2008)

*NeoDS v0.2.0 is OUT!!!*

Here are the changes:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> * Key configuration
> * Pause key
> * Put DS to sleep when lid is closed
> * Save SRAM and NeoDS configuration to flashcard
> ...



Download is available from: http://groups.google.com/group/neods


----------



## Rayder (Jun 20, 2008)

khan said:
			
		

> *NeoDS v0.2.0 is OUT!!!*
> 
> Here are the changes:
> 
> ...



SWEET!  Gonna check it out now before I go to work.


----------



## swiitness (Jul 30, 2008)

Guys I am in need of desperate help in converting my unibios 2.3 file. Any rom I have converts fine using the standard neogeo bios but when I have tried converting with unibios nothing ever happens. Please halp.


----------



## test84 (Jul 30, 2008)

try version 0.1's converter.
grab NeoDS 0.1, and use the converter that comes with it, that may help.


----------



## swiitness (Jul 30, 2008)

You're a legend thanks mate.


----------



## test84 (Jul 30, 2008)

swiitness said:
			
		

> You're a legend thanks mate.


I Am Legend


----------



## swiitness (Jul 30, 2008)

Mr. Legend I need some more help.

It seems my joy was prematurely delivered as it turns out when I load the game on NeoDS it isn't unibios that is booting up. It doesn't have any indication of unibios or have any unibios startup screen.

This is problem because the standard neogeo bios causes slowdowns for me whereas previously when I used unibios it worked flawlessly.


----------



## test84 (Jul 30, 2008)

The important thing to know is that you convert your ROMs to .neo format with the bios so you have to convert them again with the uni bios, try this:

Rename the unibios to uni-bios.rom, and add it to neogeo.zip, now
convert it via command:

neodsconvert -bios8

When openning the rom on NeoDS, you will have the option to select the
region and game mode (arcade or console)

On Arcade, press select + start to open the menu to enable the cheat
codes.

On Console, the cheat menu is not working, I don't knoe why, but you
can go to the game's option. In some games you can change the level,
language, controls, time, lifes, etc..

The versions up to 1.1 from UniBios do not work properly, it shows the
UniBios logo, but you cannot select the region, it will starts with
Europe and Console settings.

I hope it helps!

BYE!

source


----------

